# 

## Frofo007

Mam działkę na górce (ale 3 domy są wyżej niż mój), gdyby postawić wiatrak na maszcie 15 metrów - nic go nie zasłoni. Jest to miejsce, na które narzekałem, że mocno wieje, ale teraz można by to było wykorzystać. 
Co w moim wypadku będzie lepsze - fotowoltaika czy wiatrak? Za tym pierwszym przemawia do mnie bezgłośność takiej instalacji, natomiast za wiatrakiem, że może on pracować bez przerw - w zimie i w nocy.
Jeśli bym się zdecydował na fotowoltaike to zamontowałbym ją na wiacie garażowej skierowanej spadkiem dachu na stronę północną, także również warunki byłyby dość dobre.

Czy rozsądne będzie wykonanie pomiarów prędkości wiatru przed podjęciem ostatecznej decyzji?

----------


## funky_koval

Chyba spadkiem na stronę południową?

----------


## d7d

> Czy rozsądne będzie wykonanie pomiarów prędkości wiatru przed podjęciem ostatecznej decyzji?


Jeżeli wiatrak ma być traktowany jako poważne źródło prądu to należy wykonać badania.

----------


## strusp

http://elektrownia.pb.edu.pl i porównaj uzyski  w miesiącach i latach

----------


## martinex

Ja zdecydowałem się na fotowoltaikę, właśnie z tego powodu, ze jest bezgłosna w porównaniu z wiatrakami. Uważam, że inwestycja warta każdej złotówki. Odkąd  :spam: ] zamontowali mi panele to rachunki spadły znacznie w dół. Liczę na szybko zwrot, a patrząc na to, że od zeszłego roku mamy dużo słonecznych dni to wydaje się to realne.

----------


## d7d

"Znacznie" tzn. z ilu do ilu?

----------


## pola27

Jestem zdania że fotowoltaika jest bardziej przyszłościowa. (Trzymam kciuki by rozwijała się jeszcze bardziej). Do tego ogromnym plusem jest bezgłośna instalacja co w warunkach przydomowych, może być irytująca.

----------


## zuzaara

> Ja zdecydowałem się na fotowoltaikę, właśnie z tego powodu, ze jest bezgłosna w porównaniu z wiatrakami. Uważam, że inwestycja warta każdej złotówki. Odkąd ] zamontowali mi panele to rachunki spadły znacznie w dół. Liczę na szybko zwrot, a patrząc na to, że od zeszłego roku mamy dużo słonecznych dni to wydaje się to realne.


mógłbyś przybliżyć jak to wygląda w liczbach? jeśli znasz swój średni koszt rachunków + znasz różnicę i koszt instalacji to łatwo przeliczyć po jakim czasie zwróci się inwestycja  :smile:  myślę, że takie obliczenie przyda się w tym wątku

----------


## woronkotomasz

Moim zdaniem w przypadku konsumentów indywidualnych wiatrak nie ma najmniejszego sensu, fotowoltaika natomiast już tak  :big grin:

----------


## tobiasz86

Zrobienie pomiarów wiatru to podstawa- jeśli realnie myślisz o turbinie. Ale to powinno trwać co najmniej kilka miesięcy. Z PV wydaje się to być mniej kłopotliwe. Chociaż niewątpliwą zaletą wiatraków jest ich "ciągła" praca- niezależnie czy zima czy noc wiatrak produkuje prąd- oczywiście pod warunkiem że wieje wiatr. :big lol:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Fotowoltaika jest pewniejsza, skalowalna, no i te koszty...
Jeśli mówisz o wiatraku na maszcie 15 m to dochodzą pozwolenia. 
Masz sprawdzone ceny i produktywność takich wiatraków? 
Porównaj koszty i produkcję energii z tych dwóch źródeł. 
dodatkowo ma PV masz dotacje, ulge podatkową, jest cicha, bezobsługowa, bez części ruchomych, elegancka, nie ingeruje w otoczenie...

W fotowoltaike firmy wykonawcze mają zdecydowanie większe doświadczenie, łatwo dostępny sprzęt i części zamienne. Sprawdź jak z dostępnością komponentów do takiej elektrowni wiatrowej.
Ale to moje osobiste zdanie.

----------


## kryzys

Ale zimą jak potrzeba więcej prądu to kiepsko , a teraz niech się okaże że za kilka lat uznają że magazynowanie energi będzie należało do producenta czyli nas to leżymy bo koszt średni takiego magazynu zaczyna się obecnie od 30 tys wzwyż a wiatrak jako uzupełnienie paneli to nie głupi pomysł .

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> a wiatrak jako uzupełnienie paneli to nie głupi pomysł .


Pomysł może i jakiś to jest, tylko wszystko musi się spinać ekonomicznie. Fotowoltaika w skali roku wyprodukuje spokojnie tyle energii by pokryć zapotrzebowanie domu nawet z ogrzewaniem pompą ciepła. Na razie magazynowanie w sieci jest i nie kreślmy tu może takich czarnych scenariuszy  :smile:

----------


## Rafamat

Dla zwykłego gospodarstwa domowego fotowoltaika zdecydowanie wygrywa. Jak dobrze CI dobiara instalacje to pokryje Ci w pełni zapotrzebowanie. No i w gre wchodzi tez awaryjnosc. W wiatraku sa elementy ruchome, turbiny itd, fotowoltaika sie nie psuje, a jak cos to ma b. dlugie gwarancje.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Dla zwykłego gospodarstwa domowego fotowoltaika zdecydowanie wygrywa. Jak dobrze CI dobiara instalacje to pokryje Ci w pełni zapotrzebowanie. No i w gre wchodzi tez awaryjnosc. W wiatraku sa elementy ruchome, turbiny itd, fotowoltaika sie nie psuje, a jak cos to ma b. dlugie gwarancje.


Fotowoltaika jest też mniej kontrowersyjna społecznie, mówimy tu o domach jednorodzinnych, często w gęstej zabudowie, fotowoltaika w zasadzie w ogóle nie ingeruje w krajobraz, nie hałasuje  - to też bardzo istotne. 
Jest mocno skalowana, elastyczna jeśli chodzi o potrzebną moc.

----------


## pawelromanski85

fotowoltaika jest najlepsza jest bezobsługowa, przyjazna środowisku, zwraca się i jest cicha. Nie widzę w niej minusów  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> fotowoltaika jest najlepsza jest bezobsługowa, przyjazna środowisku, zwraca się i jest cicha. Nie widzę w niej minusów


Przestanie się zwracać jak na osiedlach z PV na (prawie) każdym dachu nadmiar produkcji w ciągu dnia będzie powodował wzrost napięcia ponad normę. Albo jak którejś nocy nasz ustawodawca wymyśli, że zamiast 20% ZE będzie potrącał 60% (albo dowolny inny %) albo będzie abonament za to, że PV jest podłączone do sieci.
Jej (wątpliwa) opłacalność wynika wyłącznie z prawa i braku możliwości odmowy przez ZE podłączenia do sieci. Off grid jest bez wątpienia nieopłacalny.

----------


## kryzys

Na portalu wysokie napięcie już kilkakrotnie były artykuły że trzeba tworzyć przydomowe magazyny energi więc to tylko kwestia czasu a potem aby tanio grzać trzeba będzie wydać 150 tysi a to tylko 40 lat płacenia czynszu w bloku ,kto chciał będzie mieć dom ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Na portalu wysokie napięcie już kilkakrotnie były artykuły że trzeba tworzyć przydomowe magazyny energi więc to tylko kwestia czasu a potem aby tanio grzać trzeba będzie wydać 150 tysi a to tylko 40 lat płacenia czynszu w bloku ,kto chciał będzie mieć dom ?


Za 150 tysi to masz ze 300 000 kWh prądu (licząc po 50 gr/kWh, a mało kto bez PV, poza naiwnymi z G11, ma średnio drożej). A to licząc po 10MWh/r wystarcza na 30 lat - ile w tym czasu magazynów energii zajedziesz? PV przetrwa tyle? I jaki magazyn będzie w stanie przechować te 3-4MWh z lata na zimę żeby te 10MWh wykorzystać z dachu?

----------


## kryzys

Ale ty nie do mnie pij bo ja raczej bym wolał puki co jechać najtaniej jak się da , ja tylko czytałem ich propozycje i są wg mnie niepokojące , to tak wygląda jak zakładali liczniki na wodę w blokach każdy chwalił że za siebie będzie płacił nie za kogos a po 2 czy tam 3 latach koszty stałe szły do góry szły i szły a efekt końcowy taki że w tych spółdzielniach gdzie jeszcze się nie opomiarowali wody oraz ogrzewania płacą mniej bo wszyscy grzeją nikt nie oszczędza i w sumie to tylko straty uzupełniają a ty zagrzej mieszkanie gdzie 3 sąsiadów oszczędza i ściany lodowate . dlatego wolę poczekać puki co bo co w tych łbach rządzących siedzi to tylko oni wiedzą .

----------


## pawelromanski85

> Przestanie się zwracać jak na osiedlach z PV na (prawie) każdym dachu nadmiar produkcji w ciągu dnia będzie powodował wzrost napięcia ponad normę. Albo jak którejś nocy nasz ustawodawca wymyśli, że zamiast 20% ZE będzie potrącał 60% (albo dowolny inny %) albo będzie abonament za to, że PV jest podłączone do sieci.
> Jej (wątpliwa) opłacalność wynika wyłącznie z prawa i braku możliwości odmowy przez ZE podłączenia do sieci. Off grid jest bez wątpienia nieopłacalny.


to jest gdybanie co będzie kiedyś.. jesteśmy tu i teraz. OZE idą cały czas do przodu i się nie cofają na zachodzie większość domów ma instalacje idź z duchem czasu a nie się cofasz do standardowych rozwiązań  :wink:

----------


## vr5

> Przestanie się zwracać jak na osiedlach z PV na (prawie) każdym dachu *nadmiar produkcji w ciągu dnia będzie powodował wzrost napięcia ponad normę.* Albo jak którejś nocy nasz ustawodawca wymyśli, że zamiast 20% ZE będzie potrącał 60% (albo dowolny inny %) albo będzie abonament za to, że PV jest podłączone do sieci.
> Jej (*wątpliwa*) opłacalność wynika wyłącznie z prawa i braku możliwości odmowy przez ZE podłączenia do sieci. Off grid jest bez wątpienia nieopłacalny.





> to jest gdybanie co będzie kiedyś.. jesteśmy tu i teraz. OZE idą cały czas do przodu i się nie cofają na zachodzie większość domów ma instalacje idź z duchem czasu a nie się cofasz do standardowych rozwiązań


Nie  gdybanie, lecz już się teraz falowniki wyłączają często w środku dnia bo obok mojej w pobliżu pracują 3 instalacje - sieć jest taka jaka jest (nie modernizowana 40 lat). Lepiej nie myśleć co będzie jeśli "sypną" dotacje i podłączy się kilku kolejnych Prosumentów.
Przy Ustawie OZE stale ktoś "majstruje", zamiast "ustawić do pionu" tych co rozliczają nieprawidłowo. Jak na razie to pomału się zwraca. Nie wiem, czy już się komuś zwróciła.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Nie  gdybanie, lecz już się teraz falowniki wyłączają często w środku dnia bo obok mojej w pobliżu pracują 3 instalacje - sieć jest taka jaka jest (nie modernizowana 40 lat). Lepiej nie myśleć co będzie jeśli "sypną" dotacje i podłączy się kilku kolejnych Prosumentów.
> Przy Ustawie OZE stale ktoś "majstruje", zamiast "ustawić do pionu" tych co rozliczają nieprawidłowo. Jak na razie to pomału się zwraca. Nie wiem, czy już się komuś zwróciła.


Wydaje mi się, że to nie wina fotowoltaiki. Problemy z mikroinstalacjami pojawiają się głównie w obszarach, gdzie sieć NE jest przestarzała i często niedostosowana do mocy umownej przyłączonych systemów.To pokazuje problemy, które od dawna istniały.  Punktowe przesycenie przyłączonymi instalacjami nie jest spowodowane programami takimi jak Mój Prąd, gdzie instalacje powstają w sposób rozproszony,  lecz programami parasolowymi w ramach których na małym obszarze jest przyłączanych nawet kilkaset mikroinstalacji.

----------


## Stanowska

> Nie  gdybanie, lecz już się teraz falowniki wyłączają często w środku dnia bo obok mojej w pobliżu pracują 3 instalacje - sieć jest taka jaka jest (nie modernizowana 40 lat).


Jakie napięcie daje twój falownik do sieci? U mnie jest to w przedziale 241V do 245V. (RST - to chyba fazy?)

----------


## vr5

> Jakie napięcie daje twój falownik do sieci? U mnie jest to w przedziale 241V do 245V. (RST - to chyba fazy?)


Zależy od fazy. Na jednym przyłączu przy pełnym słońcu dochodzi do 250 (+-5 V), a na drugim nawet jeśli słońce wyjdzie zza chmur może mieć "pik" do 264 V i wtedy wyłącza się, by dopiero po 3 minutach oddawać prąd do sieci. 
Jeśli napięcie przekroczy 253 V to też po jakimś czasie jest reset. 
To jest stara sieć - odwrotnie jest jeśli ktoś włączy odbiornik o większej mocy, napięcie spada.

Rok temu, gdy jeszcze nie miałem PC to w południe włączałem grzałkę w bojlerze.

Dawniej to były spore spadki napięcia jak jeden z sąsiadów w taniej taryfie grzał dom. Teraz też grzeje, ale mniej, bo oszczędza - chodzi w swetrach, jak poinformował mnie (z uśmiechem) drugi sąsiad mający z nim wspólny płot.

----------


## kulibob

Przeleciałem wykresy w rekordowe dni i więcej jak 243V nie widziałem.

----------


## vr5

> Przeleciałem wykresy w rekordowe dni i więcej jak 243V nie widziałem.


Tak też  miałem, jak jeszcze nie było w okolicy paneli na innych dachach.

----------


## kulibob

> Tak też  miałem, jak jeszcze nie było w okolicy paneli na innych dachach.


Pare instalacji jest w okolicy

----------


## vr5

> Pare instalacji jest w okolicy


Wystarczyło by u mnie zmodernizować sieć i wstawić inne trafo. Ale cóż - nawet nie połączyli w pierścień NN, a to zaledwie tylko kilkanaście metrów.

Dzisiaj było sporo  resetowania, więc uzysk z PV będzie o kilka kWh mniejszy.

----------


## Stanowska

No ale falownik musi wysłać do sieci większe napięcie, czyli de facto większy prąd, żeby sieć to przyjęła i licznik dwukierunkowy zadziałał.
Przynajmniej ja tak to zrozumiałam, oglądając na YT filmiki tego faceta: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_h...5-I9w/featured

----------


## Stanowska

Rozumiem. Dzięki za wytłumaczenie.
Akurat ja mam panele na budynku gospodarczym i przeciągnęli mi 30 metrów kabla bezpośrednio do skrzynki. Mam nadzieję, że dali odpowiednią grubość przewodu.

----------


## pawelromanski85

kabel od instalacji musi iść solidny

----------


## jarekmaz

> Przestanie się zwracać jak na osiedlach z PV na (prawie) każdym dachu nadmiar produkcji w ciągu dnia będzie powodował wzrost napięcia ponad normę. Albo jak którejś nocy nasz ustawodawca wymyśli, że zamiast 20% ZE będzie potrącał 60% (albo dowolny inny %) albo będzie abonament za to, że PV jest podłączone do sieci.
> Jej (wątpliwa) opłacalność wynika wyłącznie z prawa i braku możliwości odmowy przez ZE podłączenia do sieci. Off grid jest bez wątpienia nieopłacalny.


Kiedy to niby nastapi za 40 lat? System musi byc rozproszony i musi sie po porstu dostosowac do rozwoju

----------


## Kaizen

> Kiedy to niby nastapi za 40 lat? System musi byc rozproszony i musi sie po porstu dostosowac do rozwoju


Pewnie szybciej. U mnie teraz w słoneczne dni jest jakieś 247-249V. W środku nocy 239-241V. A ledwo na dwóch domkach jest PV.
System może sobie być rozproszony (czemu niby musi?). Tylko co z tego, jak produkcja będzie w jednym miejscu (osiedla jednorodzinne, puste w dzień) a zużycie gdzie indziej (biurowce i okolice przemysłowe)?

----------


## Maria.Strzelecka

trzeba też wziąć pod uwagę, że ceny prądu będą rosły z roku na rok więc pv będzie się zwracała szybko  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> trzeba też wziąć pod uwagę, że ceny prądu będą rosły z roku na rok więc pv będzie się zwracała szybko


Gwarantujesz, że IRR wyjdzie dodatnie? I wyższe przy montażu teraz, niż za X lat, jeżeli ceny prądu wzrosną?

----------


## mitch

> trzeba też wziąć pod uwagę, że ceny prądu będą rosły z roku na rok więc pv będzie się zwracała szybko


Ten argument jest akurat nieco z d..y. Dla typowego prosumenta,znacznie większy wpływ na zwrot instalacji będzie miał jej koszt (czy wyjdzie 3, 4 czy 5 kpln/1kWp) niż wzrost czy spadek ceny prądu. Jeśli oczywiście pominiemy to, że o tych gigantycznych podwyżkach słyszymy od n-lat.

Natomiast co do radzenia sobie systemu, to też trzeba odróżnić pojedyńcze przypadki od problemu systemowego. Do problemu systemowego jeszcze trochę nam brakuje.

 Zaklinać rzeczywistość i przepowiadać przyszłość sobie można w najlepsze, ale jak widać z historii tego forum, to tylko pisanie patykiem po piasku nie mające większego przełożenia na rzeczywistość. Już tyle słyszałem o PC i PV, że już dawno powinienem zbankrutować i zamarznąć. Najczęściej od osób, które z PC i PV nie mają nic wspólnego (w sensie realnego doświadczenia, użytkowania). To tak, jakbym swoją ładniejszą połówkę chciał pouczać jak  administrować serwerami i jak pracować w IT - niby coś wiem, tylko...to jest jej praca, a nie moja.

----------


## kryzys

A jak przyjdzie takie lato jaką mamy wiosnę to zyski zerowe i spłacanie przedłuży się do 20-tu lat .słońca nie ma i nie widać aby chciało być .

----------


## tobiasz86

> A jak przyjdzie takie lato jaką mamy wiosnę to zyski zerowe i spłacanie przedłuży się do 20-tu lat .słońca nie ma i nie widać aby chciało być .


Trochę dziwna teoria. Niemożliwym jest aby taki stan utrzymywał się latami, raczej jest tendencja do tego, że dni słonecznych mamy coraz więcej. Maj to tylko chwilowy kryzys, po za tym to co teraz się traci to zostało nadrobione w marcu i kwietniu więc jakaś równowaga jest. Nawet jeśli całe lato będzie jak kończący się miesiąc to strata wyniesie ile? - 10 czy 20% od prognozy? to nie spowoduje, że instalacja będzie się spłacać 3x dłużej.

----------


## mitch

> A jak przyjdzie takie lato jaką mamy wiosnę to zyski zerowe i spłacanie przedłuży się do 20-tu lat .słońca nie ma i nie widać aby chciało być .


Dlaczego zerowe? W maju mam na dzisiaj raptem jakieś 10% mniej uzysku niż w lipcu zeszłego roku. Przy czym w kwietniu uzysk był o 1% niższy niż w lipcu. 

Mam wrażenie, że jesteś przykładem tego, o czym pisałem wyżej. Długo i czy w ogóle masz PV? Czy wypowiadasz się o tym, nie mając kompletnie żadnej styczności z PV? Bo wystarczyłoby zajrzeć na parę instalacji pvmonitora i zobaczyć, że to co piszesz nie ma kompletnie żadnego sensu. Ani w kwestii matematyki (zerowe zyski? WTF?) ani w kwestii słońca. Fakty są zupełnie inne, niż Ty twierdzisz.

----------


## kryzys

Nie mam ,ale chodzą coraz częściej przedstawiciele i zaczynam nad tym myśleć ale jak pomyślę ileż to musiałbym wydać kasy aby to wszystko kupy by się trzymało to ręce opadają , bo co mi dają panele jak nie mam pompy ciepła ? no nic więc pompa ciepła plus panele i spotkamy sie przy około 70-ciu tysiącach , obecnie mam 2 letni ekogroszkowy kocioł którym grzeję wodę oraz podłogę i kosztuje mnie to 1500 zł rok , policzmy teraz i kompletny misz masz wychodzi . bo musiałbym żyć jeszcze ze 40 lat aby to na równo wyszło , wiem to nie ma się zwracać ale logika też powinna istnieć .

----------


## tobiasz86

A gdzie jest powiedziane, że PV musi być połączone z PC? Jeśli Twoje zużycie prądu przekracza 3MWh/rok to instalacja ma jak najbardziej sens.

----------


## kryzys

Mnie miesięczne rachunki za prąd wychodzą ok 150 zł więc to raczej kwota symboliczna no i dla niej nie warto się pakować w tak duże koszta , jedynie grzanie PC miałoby sens jak by bezsensownie drogie PC nie były bo znów chodzimy w niebezpieczne związki czyli $$$$ no jak nie liczyć  to ten biedny wybrzydzany ekogroszek jest dobry o czym pisałem dwa posty wyżej .

----------


## mitch

> Mnie miesięczne rachunki za prąd wychodzą ok 150 zł więc to raczej kwota symboliczna no i dla niej nie warto się pakować w tak duże koszta , jedynie grzanie PC miałoby sens jak by bezsensownie drogie PC nie były bo znów chodzimy w niebezpieczne związki czyli $$$$ no jak nie liczyć  to ten biedny wybrzydzany ekogroszek jest dobry o czym pisałem dwa posty wyżej .


Każdy się grzeje i każdy truje sąsiadów jak chce. Mnie nic do tego, póki tym syfem nie muszę oddychać. Na szczęście obok mnie sąsiedzi nie palą węglem. 

Co z doświadczenia mogę powiedzieć? Jeden znajomy przeszedł z węgla na gaz i już 2 rok opowiada przy każdym spotkaniu, jaki w końcu jest szczęśliwy, że się węgla z domu pozbył. Drugi (6 krzyżyk się zbliża) przeklina dzień, w którym się zdecydował na ekogroszek. W tym roku bierze dotację i zmienia na gaz nie czekając na doprowadzenie gazociągu (od 2 lat obiecują, że za jakieś 2-3 lata ma być) bo już dłużej tak nie da rady. Za to nie znam nikogo, kto mając gaz/PC przeszedł na węgiel.

A co do 70 kpln - każdy liczy tak, żeby wyszło na jego. Ty z matematyką raczej za pan brat nie jesteś, bo w obecnej sytuacji trzeba wykazać się naprawdę bardzo złą wolą i działaniem na własną szkodę, żeby zapłacić 70 kpln za instalację PC + PV dla Twoich potrzeb. A przecież jeszcze nie zaczęliśmy rozmowy o programach "Czyste powietrze", "Mój prąd" czy uldze termomodernizacyjnej. Więc sorry chłopie, ale gadasz głupoty i powielasz miejskie legendy, nie mając oparcia w faktach, matematyce i pogodzie. A węgiel to zło, to potwierdzi prawie każdy eks użytkownik ekogroszka.

 No ale tak jak napisałem - każdy racjonalizuje swoje wybory. Wybrałeś węgiel - Twój problem, nie mój. Tylko nie gadaj głupot o rzeczach (PC/PV) o których nie masz bladego pojęcia.

----------


## Maciej Loret

> A co do 70 kpln - każdy liczy tak, żeby wyszło na jego. Ty z matematyką raczej za pan brat nie jesteś, bo w obecnej sytuacji trzeba wykazać się naprawdę bardzo złą wolą i działaniem na własną szkodę, żeby zapłacić 70 kpln za instalację PC + PV dla Twoich potrzeb. A przecież jeszcze nie zaczęliśmy rozmowy o programach "Czyste powietrze", "Mój prąd" czy uldze termomodernizacyjnej.


W ubiegłym roku przeszedłem tę drogę. Oczywiście można wydać 70kPLN na PC PV + PV, nikt nikomu nie broni. Ja w ubiegłym roku po skorzystaniu z wiadomych programów i odliczenia z PITów za PC PV+ 4,69kWp zapłaciłem 30kPLN. Ale nadal ekonomicznie ruch ten nie był ekonomicznie opłacalny, bo kontynuowanie zabawy z ekogroszkiem (lub przejście na pellet) byłoby tańsze...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> A gdzie jest powiedziane, że PV musi być połączone z PC? Jeśli Twoje zużycie prądu przekracza 3MWh/rok to instalacja ma jak najbardziej sens.


Dokładnie, w każdym przypadku fotowoltaika to sposób na niezależność - ceny energii idą w górę i niestety rachunki płaci każdy z nas, ale można je zredukować do poziomu opłat stałych.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dokładnie, w każdym przypadku fotowoltaika to sposób na niezależność


Fotowoltaika to uzależnienie od taryfy swojego dystrybutora (nie można prądu kupić u innego sprzedawcy, a nawet u tego nie można wybrać G12as, która jest przy nowym domu zazwyczaj najkorzystniejsza). I od prawa, które teraz jest względnie korzystne - 20/30% potrącenia to taniocha. Ale jedna noc w sejmie i może to się zmienić - to jest czysta i wzorowa zależność.

----------


## mitch

> Fotowoltaika to uzależnienie od taryfy swojego dystrybutora (nie można prądu kupić u innego sprzedawcy, a nawet u tego nie można wybrać G12as, która jest przy nowym domu zazwyczaj najkorzystniejsza). I od prawa, które teraz jest względnie korzystne - 20/30% potrącenia to taniocha. Ale jedna noc w sejmie i może to się zmienić - to jest czysta i wzorowa zależność.


G12as była (sic!) korzystna wyłącznie w przypadku nowych domów lub zmiany ogrzewania. Od samego początku twierdziłem, że ta taryfa jest poroniona i została stworzona, żeby się ktoś na nią złapał. I niestety miałem rację - ludzi, którzy się na to złapali, załatwili w pięknym stylu. Więc nie gadaj głupot, że jest to korzystna taryfa. Nie wiem, która taryfa jest bardziej zjeb..a : super taryfa gwarantowana, gdzie drobnym druczkiem piszą o opłacie handlowej, czy G12as.

 Ty też masz swoją matematykę, którą wszyscy znamy i nie będę się znowu w to wgłębiał, już dość było powiedziane w tym temacie, żeby i tu burdel robić. Jak traktujesz matematykę, widać po taryfie G12as, którą tak wielbisz, a która to okazała się jednym wielkim przewałem ze strony ZE. Więc Twoje czarnowidztwo wkładamy wszyscy tam, gdzie jego miejsce - między bajki. Bo jak dotąd prawo wbrew Twoim przewidywaniom cały czas jest coraz lepsze dla prosumenta.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak traktujesz matematykę, widać po taryfie G12as, którą tak wielbisz, a która to okazała się jednym wielkim przewałem ze strony ZE


A konkretnie, to na czym polega ten "przewał"?
I co nie tak w tej matematyce? Jak wygląda Twoja matematyka? Bo moja tak jak w szkole.





> Bo jak dotąd prawo wbrew Twoim przewidywaniom cały czas jest coraz lepsze dla prosumenta.


To nie są przewidywania. To jest fakt, że w jedną noc może się to zmienić. Może się zmienić na gorsze sposób rozliczania. Mogą się pojawić wyłączenia.
Mogą się zmienić zasady dofinansowywania - tak już mogą żałować ci, co za całość zapłacili z własnej kieszeni odkąd pojawił się Mój Prąd.
O opłacalności można podyskutować - natomiast zupełnie chybionym argumentem jest stwierdzenie _w każdym przypadku fotowoltaika to sposób na niezależność_. To dokładne przywiązanie się do sprzedawcy prądu i zdanie na łaskę polityków. Dokładnie to pełne uzależnienie.
No, chyba, że ktoś zrobi off grid - ale wtedy opłacalność tragiczna jak porównujemy z prądem z sieci i to bezdyskusyjnie.

----------


## mitch

> A konkretnie, to na czym polega ten "przewał"?
> I co nie tak w tej matematyce? Jak wygląda Twoja matematyka? Bo moja tak jak w szkole.


A ta prawdziwa matematyka wygląda mniej więcej tak https://wysokienapiecie.pl/27218-cen...-ostro-w-gore/

To tak a'propos Twojego cytatu niżej  :wink: 




> To nie są przewidywania. To jest fakt, że w jedną noc może się to zmienić. Może się zmienić na gorsze sposób rozliczania. Mogą się pojawić wyłączenia.
> Mogą się zmienić zasady dofinansowywania


Acha. Dobrze, to teraz jakbyś mógł z takim samym zaangażowaniem wymienić co konkretnie już uległo zmianie na niekorzyść prosumentów? Btw, jest promyk nadziei, że już niedługo w końcu zostanie rozwiązany problem bilansowania międzyfazowego - w proponowanej postaci jest dużo lepszym rozwiązaniem, niż bilansowanie chwilowe, w liczniku. 




> - tak już mogą żałować ci, co za całość zapłacili z własnej kieszeni odkąd pojawił się Mój Prąd.


Wiesz, z której strony bym nie patrzył, to wprowadzenia tego programu nie powiązałbym z pogorszeniem sytuacji prosumentów. Ja jestem umiarkowanym pesymistą, ale Ty bijesz mnie na głowę. Żeby z pozytywu zrobić negatyw, to już trzeba naprawdę dobrze się postarać. Ale nie chce mi się zastanawiać, czy powinienem Ci zazdrościć umiejętności wyszukiwania problemów tam, gdzie ich nie ma, czy też współczuć.




> O opłacalności można podyskutować - natomiast zupełnie chybionym argumentem jest stwierdzenie _w każdym przypadku fotowoltaika to sposób na niezależność_. To dokładne przywiązanie się do sprzedawcy prądu i zdanie na łaskę polityków. Dokładnie to pełne uzależnienie.
> No, chyba, że ktoś zrobi off grid - ale wtedy opłacalność tragiczna jak porównujemy z prądem z sieci i to bezdyskusyjnie.


Czyli wg Ciebie lepiej płacić jak posłuszne stado baranów daninę, niż zainwestować w parę świecidełek na dachu czy gruncie i mieć święty spokój.

 Hmmm.. Nie, nie przekonałeś mnie. Ani do swojej matematyki, ani do swoich argumentów. Wiesz, ja czasem lubię się pośmiać z kreatywnej księgowości, jednak w Twoim wypadku to już raczej manipulacja. I doskonale o tym wiesz, bo nie ja jeden Ci o tym pisałem.

----------


## Kaizen

> A ta prawdziwa matematyka wygląda mniej więcej tak https://wysokienapiecie.pl/27218-cen...-ostro-w-gore/


A konkretnie? Co się nie zgadza w konkretnych danych w arkuszu? W PGE wzrost cen G12as w 2020 to raptem 1,12%. W G12 12,18% - a wiesz jaka była inflacja od poprzedniej podwyżki?




> Dobrze, to teraz jakbyś mógł z takim samym zaangażowaniem wymienić co konkretnie już uległo zmianie na niekorzyść prosumentów?


I to ma być *dowód na to, że prosument nie jest uzależniony od prawa*?
*Dla mnie każda zmiana - zarówno korzystna jak i niekorzystna jest dowodem na zależność sytuacji prosumenta od prawa, czyli jest zaprzeczeniem niezależności.*

Ale proszę bardzo - przepadanie nadprodukcji. Kiedyś prosument dostawał kasę, teraz przepada. I jak ktoś zbudował większą instalację niż potrzebował, to wyrzucił pieniądze w błoto.
Czy brak możliwości skorzystania z G12as... 




> Wiesz, z której strony bym nie patrzył, to wprowadzenia tego programu nie powiązałbym z pogorszeniem sytuacji prosumentów.


W jaki sposób ktoś, kto był prosumentem w momencie wprowadzenia Mój Prąd skorzystał na tym? Stracił. Zyskałby, jakby poczekał, bo mógłby dostać 5K zł w gratisie.




> Czyli wg Ciebie lepiej płacić jak posłuszne stado baranów daninę, niż zainwestować w parę świecidełek na dachu czy gruncie i mieć święty spokój.


Lepiej policzyć. Jak mi za 10MWh wychodzi 3260zł rocznie wg cen standardowych czyli średnio 0,326 zł/kWh (a faktycznie dzięki promocji niedostępnej dla prosumentów zapłaciłem za 11786,76 kWh 2141,60 zł, czyli średnia cena kWh wyszła 0,1817zł). To nawet jak znajdę ofertę za 4500 zł/kW i z 1kW uzyskam aż 1000kWh rocznie po rozliczeniu, to jaką masz matematykę, że ta instalacja się opłaci? Nawet zakładając zerowe koszty ubezpieczenia, napraw i pieniądza mi wychodzi 4500/326=13,8 roku.
Odłączanie falownika (czy to zdalne, czy przez wzrost napięcia), każda awaria, zmiana prawa, potrzeba zaciągnięcia kredytu* niższe ceny u innego sprzedawcy czy promocja - i jeszcze się wydłuża.

*na jakikolwiek cel - bo jak nie kupujesz PV, to masz na koncie/w sztabkach poduszkę finansową, w razie potrzeby i zamiast zaciągać kredyt, czy co gorsze chwilówkę, wyciągasz to ze skarpety/konta.

----------


## mitch

> A konkretnie? Co się nie zgadza w konkretnych danych w arkuszu? W PGE wzrost cen G12as w 2020 to raptem 1,12%. W G12 12,18% - a wiesz jaka była inflacja od poprzedniej podwyżki?


Nie zgadza się sens stosowania tej taryfy. Gdzie sens przechodzenia na taryfę G12as, skoro grzejesz węglem/gazem? Sens zaczyna to mieć, w momencie przejścia na grzanie prądem. Ale wtedy płacenie za prąd jest bezsensem. Użycie tej taryfy ogranicza się do tak małej liczby osób, że jest bez sensu. To nie jest rozwiązanie problemu, to jest raczej rozwiązywanie problemu, który nie istnieje. Ta taryfa mogłaby nie istnieć, bo w skali kraju nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Znam 3 osoby, które budowały (no dobra, jedna jeszcze się buduje) się w ciągu ostatnich 2 lat. Żadna z nich nie rozważała tej taryfy. Wszystkie te osoby rozważają PV, a to wyklucza taryfę G12as.




> I to ma być *dowód na to, że prosument nie jest uzależniony od prawa*?
> *Dla mnie każda zmiana - zarówno korzystna jak i niekorzystna jest dowodem na zależność sytuacji prosumenta od prawa, czyli jest zaprzeczeniem niezależności.*


Każdy jest zależny od prawa. I co to zmienia dla prosumenta? Jak dotąd zmienia na lepsze. Ile można to wałkować?




> Ale proszę bardzo - przepadanie nadprodukcji. Kiedyś prosument dostawał kasę, teraz przepada. I jak ktoś zbudował większą instalację niż potrzebował, to wyrzucił pieniądze w błoto.


Nikt ze świadomych prosumentów (nie "byznesmenów") nie tęskni za starymi zasadami. Znasz takich ludzi? Bo ja Ci powiem, że znam jednego gościa, co przewymiarował swoją instalację. I ma na to kompletnie wywalone, bo instalacja spłaciła się mu już dawno temu. Raczej nie musisz się martwić o stan jego konta i portfela.




> Czy brak możliwości skorzystania z G12as...


No tak, kolejny argument, jak bardzo zjeb..a jest ta taryfa.




> W jaki sposób ktoś, kto był prosumentem w momencie wprowadzenia Mój Prąd skorzystał na tym? Stracił. Zyskałby, jakby poczekał, bo mógłby dostać 5K zł w gratisie.


Serio? Dobra, ja się z dyskusji na temat czekania na optymalny moment zakupu wypisuję. W ten sposób nigdy bym nie kupił telefonu, laptopa czy samochodu. Bo co jeśli wprowadzą za jakiś czas kolejny benefit dla Prosumentów? Znowu stracę? Litości. Ja z każdym dniem zyskuję. Każdy, kto płaci rachunki za prąd (w tym Ty) traci. 




> Lepiej policzyć. Jak mi za 10MWh wychodzi 3260zł rocznie wg cen standardowych czyli średnio 0,326 zł/kWh (a faktycznie dzięki promocji niedostępnej dla prosumentów zapłaciłem za 11786,76 kWh 2141,60 zł, czyli średnia cena kWh wyszła 0,1817zł). To nawet jak znajdę ofertę za 4500 zł/kW i z 1kW uzyskam aż 1000kWh rocznie po rozliczeniu, to jaką masz matematykę, że ta instalacja się opłaci? Nawet zakładając zerowe koszty ubezpieczenia, napraw i pieniądza mi wychodzi 4500/326=13,8 roku.
> Odłączanie falownika (czy to zdalne, czy przez wzrost napięcia), każda awaria, zmiana prawa, potrzeba zaciągnięcia kredytu* niższe ceny u innego sprzedawcy czy promocja - i jeszcze się wydłuża.


Tak jak pisałem - każdy racjonalizuje swoje wybory. Ty masz matematykę mojej ładniejszej połówki. I tak dobrze, że nie zaokrągliłeś do 5000 zł/kWp. A mogłeś. Za to ja się nie przejmuję zakupem do domu urządzeń, które mi zwiększą zużycie praktycznie o blisko 800 kWh rocznie. 




> *na jakikolwiek cel - bo jak nie kupujesz PV, to masz na koncie/w sztabkach poduszkę finansową, w razie potrzeby i zamiast zaciągać kredyt, czy co gorsze chwilówkę, wyciągasz to ze skarpety/konta.


Na koncie, po obecnych decyzjach RPP, to bym zbytnio nie opierał swojej poduszki finansowej. To za bardzo boli. Serce i portfel. Pomijając to, mam przynajmniej święty spokój na wypadek zawirowań na rynku pracy. To jest bezcenne. Raczej nie chciałbym teraz płacić za prąd jak Ty. Źle się z takimi rzeczami czuję, wolę, jak mam spokój.

----------


## Kaizen

> Źle się z takimi rzeczami czuję, wolę, jak mam spokój.


Źle, to się czuje syn mojej przyjaciółki - właśnie opracowują mu plan czteromiesięcznej chemioterapii na chłoniaka. Nie życzę, ale w takiej sytuacji lepiej mieć pieniądze na koncie (nawet nieoprocentowanym) niż PV na dachu. Bo nie popracuje w tym czasie a i dodatkowe wydatki wielce prawdopodobne.
I żeby z tego dachu to jakieś kokosy spadały. Ale to grosze o ile w ogóle na plus wyjdzie. Spokój to mi daje kasa w skarpecie/sztabkach/na koncie.

----------


## mitch

> Źle, to się czuje syn mojej przyjaciółki - właśnie opracowują mu plan czteromiesięcznej chemioterapii na chłoniaka. Nie życzę, ale w takiej sytuacji lepiej mieć pieniądze na koncie (nawet nieoprocentowanym) niż PV na dachu. Bo nie popracuje w tym czasie a i dodatkowe wydatki wielce prawdopodobne.
> I żeby z tego dachu to jakieś kokosy spadały. Ale to grosze o ile w ogóle na plus wyjdzie. Spokój to mi daje kasa w skarpecie/sztabkach/na koncie.


To te 20 czy 30 kpln różnicy wielkiej nie zrobią w takiej sytuacji. Dalej tematu nie będę ciągnął, gdyż mam dość pragmatyczne spojrzenie na te kwestie, dla niektórych nieakceptowalne wręcz.

 Co do spadających kokosów, trochę w życiu widziałem i choć na raty chętnie kupuję, w szczególności upodobałem sobie raty 0% z pierwszą ratą gratis, to zobowiązań nie lubię. Zwłaszcza długoterminowych i/lub bezterminowych.  Co do skarpety/sztabek/konta to mam nieco inną, bardziej skomplikowaną politykę inwestowania. Natomiast kładę też duży nacisk na ograniczanie zbędnych wydatków, zwłaszcza regularnych. Off-grid nie kalkuluje mi się (jeszcze) - tutaj zgoda - jednak brak przymusu płacenia rachunków za prąd wpasowuje mi się w redukcję wydatków i naprawdę daje mi duży komfort. W tym też taki komfort, że jak zastanawiam się nad montażem klimatyzacji, to nie muszę dumać nad kosztami eksploatacji (pomijając filtry), a nad zaletami i wadami samego urządzenia, bo wpływ kosztu prądu na mój budżet jest zerowy. Sposobów na życie mamy tyle, ilu nas jest. Faktem jest, że w Polsce mało co się komu opłaca i wszyscy mówią, że PC czy PV się nie opłaca. Dziwne jest tylko to, że potem tacy ludzie kupują furę, na której utrzymanie ich nie stać. Ja naprawdę wolę wydać tę kasę na PV, niż brać dodatkowe doposażenie samochodu. Wiem, dziwny jestem  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> To te 20 czy 30 kpln różnicy wielkiej nie zrobią w takiej sytuacji


Jak zwalniasz się/wylatujesz z pracy to za co przeżyjesz te pół roku (co najmniej) do znalezienia kolejnej gdy cztery miesiące (oby tylko tyle) wyjęte z życia na zajmowa nie się chorym dzieckiem? To robi różnicę nawet, jak ktoś nie ma żadnych rat do spłacenia. A raty zero to dla naiwnych - bo albo w tym samym czasie, albo chwilę przed czy po masz 10% rabatu (mniej więcej). Tak robi Ikea robiąc na zmianę zwrot 100zł za każdy wydany tysiąc na kuchnie albo raty 0%. TANSTAAFL

----------


## JaninaJot

Kaizen Ty masz problemy z logiką, albo z automatu odrzucasz wszelkie informacje niezgodne z Twoim sposobem myślenia. Skończyłem przed chwilą czytać temat o opłacalności PV (do którego zresztą skierowała mnie genialna stopka cuuube). Tam pięknie wyjaśnili koledzy, że jako osoba, która przez błąd sprzedawcy ma prąd po śmiesznie niskich cenach, powinieneś dodawać taki dopisek, że to się nie opłaca w Twoim konkretnym przypadku. Ja w takim wypadku w ogóle unikałbym wypowiedzi w tym temacie.

Co do tych, co stracili tak dużo pieniędzy przez przewymiarowanie instalacji. Skoro tak dużo stracili, to co stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby ową instalację pomniejszyć, resztę sprzedać i zamortyzować stratę? Ludzie kupują używane samochody, ciuchy, sprzęt AGD, to i panele fotowoltaiczne kupią.

Tak jak pisze @mitch, mówienie, że stracili ludzie, którzy kupili przed dotacjami jest bez sensu. Poczucie straty to może mieć ktoś, kto kupił wszystko na miesiąc przed wejściem w życie programu. Najlepiej do śmierci nic nie kupować, bo może za rok będzie na to promocja. Po śmierci też bym się wstrzymał, bo może za miesiąc trumna będzie w promocji i rodzina straci. Muszę zapisać gdzieś, żeby czekali w razie co.

A co do sytuacji tego chłopka. Hmm wiesz, mi przykro jest jak się takie rzeczy dzieją. Dobrze jest mieć oszczędności na koncie (czy w innej formie), ale jeśli to jest dla Ciebie argument przeciwko inwestycji w PV czy inną rzecz w jaką postanowi człowiek zainwestować, to chyba jednak lepszym zabezpieczeniem będzie ubezpieczenie. Druga kwestia jest taka, że jak masz tylko te 30k na koncie, to nie wydajesz ich na panele. Albo finansujesz je z kredytu albo czekasz aż uzbierasz większą kwotę.

----------


## mitch

> Jak zwalniasz się/wylatujesz z pracy to za co przeżyjesz te pół roku (co najmniej) do znalezienia kolejnej gdy cztery miesiące (oby tylko tyle) wyjęte z życia na zajmowa nie się chorym dzieckiem? To robi różnicę nawet, jak ktoś nie ma żadnych rat do spłacenia.


Z doświadczenia - własnego, żeby nie było. Albo masz szczęście, albo nie. Jak nie masz, to te 30 kpln naprawdę różnicy nie zrobią.



> A raty zero to dla naiwnych - bo albo w tym samym czasie, albo chwilę przed czy po masz 10% rabatu (mniej więcej). Tak robi Ikea robiąc na zmianę zwrot 100zł za każdy wydany tysiąc na kuchnie albo raty 0%. TANSTAAFL


Wybacz moje słowa, ale nie masz bladego pojęcia o czym piszesz. Kupiłem już ładne pare rzeczy w ten sposób, ostatnią raptem w kwietniu. Nie było do tej pory i nie ma nadal lepszej oferty na ten produkt. Trochę czasu spędziłem na negocjacjach i nadal, to była najlepsza oferta, kilkaset złotych zostało w kieszeni. Naiwnym mogłem być tylko ze względu na chęć posiadania tej rzeczy, nie ze względu na wybranie najtańszej oferty na rynku. Może szukałeś niewłaściwych rzeczy? Nie mam pojęcia, ale fakt jest niezbity, znowu nie masz racji.

----------


## Kaizen

> Tam pięknie wyjaśnili koledzy, że jako osoba, która przez błąd sprzedawcy ma prąd po śmiesznie niskich cenach, powinieneś dodawać taki dopisek, że to się nie opłaca w Twoim konkretnym przypadku. Ja w takim wypadku w ogóle unikałbym wypowiedzi w tym temacie.


Podobnie jak do Cube nie docierają do Ciebie wyliczenia wg cen standardowych, które zresztą od dawna płacę i podaję? Promocje bywają i są dostępne dla każdego... kto nie ma PV.



> Najlepiej do śmierci nic nie kupować, bo może za rok będzie na to promocja. Po śmierci też bym się wstrzymał, bo może za miesiąc trumna będzie w promocji i rodzina straci. Muszę zapisać gdzieś, żeby czekali w razie co.


Trumną się nie przejmuj, jak nie chcesz sarkofagu godnego króla - ZUS wypłaca zasiłek pogrzebowy którego limit pokrywa standardowe koszty. A jak nie masz faktur na cały limit, to przepada.




> A co do sytuacji tego chłopka. Hmm wiesz, mi przykro jest jak się takie rzeczy dzieją. Dobrze jest mieć oszczędności na koncie (czy w innej formie), ale jeśli to jest dla Ciebie argument przeciwko inwestycji w PV czy inną rzecz w jaką postanowi człowiek zainwestować, to chyba jednak lepszym zabezpieczeniem będzie ubezpieczenie. Druga kwestia jest taka, że jak masz tylko te 30k na koncie, to nie wydajesz ich na panele. Albo finansujesz je z kredytu albo czekasz aż uzbierasz większą kwotę.


Kredyt, jak pisałem, drastycznie pogarsza opłacalność. I w połączeniu z brakiem oszczędności stawia pod ścianą w razie W. Jak ktoś ma nadmiar kasy (to może z 1% ludzi na świecie) to z kolei w takie groszowe sprawy się nie bawią. Pozostali powinni oceniać opłacalność i koszty korzyści utraconych jak i wykonać analizę ryzyka.




> Wybacz moje słowa, ale nie masz bladego pojęcia o czym piszesz.


Tia. A doplaty do PV są z pieniędzy z kapelusza. Za darmo to nawet oberwać nie można.

----------


## JaninaJot

> Podobnie jak do Cube nie docierają do Ciebie wyliczenia wg cen standardowych, które zresztą od dawna płacę i podaję? Promocje bywają i są dostępne dla każdego... kto nie ma PV.


Promocję na PV też się trafiają. JA sobie zrobiłem wyliczenie dla dostępnych taryf. 90% mojego zużycia przypada między 0600 a 2200 i nie planuję żadnych zmian w tej kwestii. Niech ta moja instalacja pokryje tylko to, co zużywam w ciągu dnia. Jeżeli wyprodukuje więcej prądu, to choćby miałbym mieć bilans 50/50 to każda kWh jest w mojej ocenie zyskiem, bo pokrywa część tego, co w założeniu miało być płatne w całości. I choćby ona mi się zwracała 20 lat, to ważniejszym jest dla mnie za te 20 lat płacić mniej za prąd niż dzisiaj wydać pieniądze na instalację. Dzisiaj mogę na nią zarobić, nie wiem co będzie w przyszłości. 
A gdyby okazało się, że energia elektryczna będzie za darmo, bo ludzie ogarną zimną fuzję czy cokolwiek innego, to nie będę miał poczucia straty, bo mój umysł działa w zupełnie inny sposób.
Promocje są lub ich nie ma, a instalacja wciąż pracuje. 

Swoją drogą to po co budować dom? Ile się to będzie zwracać? Piętnaście lat? Dwadzieścia? Przecież można wynająć mieszkanie, a za "zaoszczędzone" pieniądze jeździć po świecie. Życie jest krótkie i szkoda go na tak przyziemne rzeczy jak dobra materialne.
Gdyby jeszcze ktoś chciał tutaj wyskoczyć z argumentem, że ceny wynajmu rosną, to spokojnie - spadną. Spadną bo muszą spaść. Ten dziki zachód na rynku wynajmu w końcu się sam wyreguluje. Skoro Berlińczyk płaci 30% średniej pensji za wynajem to i Poznaniak czy Szczecinianin w końcu przestanie oddawać 50% swoich zarobków. Cierpliwości, przecież rozmawiamy o kilkunastoletnich okresach.




> Trumną się nie przejmuj, jak nie chcesz sarkofagu godnego króla - ZUS wypłaca zasiłek pogrzebowy którego limit pokrywa standardowe koszty. A jak nie masz faktur na cały limit, to przepada.


Tak się nieszczęśliwie składa, że muszę nawet o tym pomyśleć odpowiednio wcześnie, bo dla instytucji tego państwa jestem trędowaty.





> Kredyt, jak pisałem, drastycznie pogarsza opłacalność. I w połączeniu z brakiem oszczędności stawia pod ścianą w razie W.


Może obniża opłacalność, ale pozwala zachować pieniądze na koncie. I teraz idąc tropem, który jeszcze nie tak dawno temu starłeś się sprzedać, można te pieniądze wpłacić na lokatę 4%  i wtedy kredyt masz za darmo. 




> Jak ktoś ma nadmiar kasy (to może z 1% ludzi na świecie) to z kolei w takie groszowe sprawy się nie bawią. Pozostali powinni oceniać opłacalność i koszty korzyści utraconych jak i wykonać analizę ryzyka.


To nie jest nadmiar kasy tylko poduszka bezpieczeństwa. Z moich znajomych, to spora większość ma takie pieniądze odłożone. Nawet ci mniej rozgarnięci dobijając do tych 30 kilku lat odłożyli sobie pieniądze. O ile nie masz wyjątkowego pecha w życiu, to taka kwota zabezpieczenia nie powinna być problemem. I tych % to tam można trochę więcej do rozważanie przyjąć.





> Tia. A doplaty do PV są z pieniędzy z kapelusza. Za darmo to nawet oberwać nie można.


Tak samo jak wstrzymywanie podwyżek prądu. Co to ma do rzeczy?

A tak zapytam jeszcze o ten argument, że stracili ci, którzy kupili drożej, bez dotacji. Jak kupujesz dzisiaj samochód i on ma spalanie 6l, a za 3 lata za taką samą cenę będzie samochód o spalaniu 4l, to będziesz miał poczucie straty, że nie odczekałeś tych 3 lat, bo w stosunku do tego nowego będziesz tracił z każdym przejechanym kilometrem?

EDIT: Z tym samochodem to jednak zły przykład. Samochodu nie powinno się kupować w ogóle, bo każdego kolejnego dnia będzie tańszy niż poprzedniego. Samochód należy kupić tylko wówczas, kiedy bardziej się opłaca się oddać go na złom niż sprzedać, bo później ceny będą szły w górę.

----------


## marcinbbb

Jest jeszcze jedna ważna rzecz, Polacy instalują tak szybko i tak dużo PV że podwyżki prądu nie będzie. Myślę że dobiorą nam się do tyłków w inny sposób, dlaczego? Przestaliśmy opłacać rachunki za prąd a tym samym podatki w nim zawarte a to były dość spore sumy, płacimy jakieś groszowe sprawy powiedzmy 20pln/2m-ce. 
Przyrost PV w stosunku do ubiegłego roku w ubiegłym roku prosumentów było 50000 ostatnie dane z tego roku mówiły o 180000 prosumentów.
Państwo daje te 5k PLN i coś tam od podatku można odliczyć ale ciekawe jak długo będzie zachęcać.

Ja tak myślę i obym się mylił.
Odnośnie ogrzewania nawet jeśli pod ziemią na swojej działce znajdziesz gaz będzie on należał do Państwa, a swój prąd można mieć z pomocą PV a czy popędzimy tym prądem ciepłą pompę czy grzejniki konwekcyjne to każdego dowolna sprawa.

----------


## Stanowska

@Kaizen, tonący brzytwy się chwyta. A już mieszanie w to dzieci chorych na raka jest po prostu niesmaczne i... chore!
W czasach koronawirusa, gdzie wiadomo, że *prąd w Polsce* podrożeje na przestrzeni kilku lat znacząco, a pieniądze trzymane w skarpecie tylko stracą poprzez galopującą inflację, twoje wyliczenia na dzień dzisiejszy, mają się nijak do rzeczywistości, która nastąpi za parę lat. 
Tu trzeba myśleć z wyprzedzeniem> natomiast Ty, z całym szacunkiem, swoje prognozy i kalkulacje opierasz tylko i wyłącznie na dniu dzisiejszym. Także za bardzo nie ma o czym z tobą dyskutować, skoro nie dopuszczasz do wiadomości, że sytuacja z cenami prądu oraz wartością pieniądza za 3-5 lat, będzie wyglądała zupełnie inaczej.
I to raczej nie są dobre prognozy, dla ludzi trzymających gotówkę w skarpecie. Sam tak napisałeś, ze wolisz trzymać w skarpecie, bo jak ci dziecko zachoruje... ech...daj spokój... naprawdę.

----------


## mitch

> Tia. A doplaty do PV są z pieniędzy z kapelusza. Za darmo to nawet oberwać nie można.


Specjalnie dziś sprawdziłem, ceny tego produktu wróciły do normy. Widzę, że nie masz racji. Sarkazm nic w tej sprawie nie zmieni, napisałeś po raz kolejny głupotę. Fakt, z takich promocji trzeba umieć korzystać, to, że Ty tego nie umiesz, nie znaczy, że się nie da. Dałem Ci przykład sprzed półtora miesiąca. Co do obrywania za darmo - też nie masz racji. Trzeba tylko wiedzieć jak. Ty tego nie wiesz, tak samo jak nie wiesz, jak korzystać z rat. Dlatego mam 100% pewność, że w przypadku PC/PV zaliczasz się do tej kategorii osób, które ich nie posiadają, ale mają najwięcej na ich temat do powiedzenia. Coś w stylu "nie znam się, więc się wypowiem".

I cały czas jak mantra te opowieści, jak to politycy wiszą nad nami niczym miecz Damoklesa... Cholera, niech oni już nam spuszczą tę bombę na łeb, bo nas stres zje... Dobra, widać ewidentnie, że nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz, a tylko próbujesz sobie w kiepski sposób racjonalizować swój wybór płacenia "haraczu". Kończę więc dyskusję w tym wątku i przepraszam za spam.

----------


## Kaizen

> W czasach koronawirusa, gdzie wiadomo, że *prąd w Polsce* podrożeje na przestrzeni kilku lat znacząco


No, oczywista oczywistość... O co zakład? Sprecyzuj, co znaczy "kilka lat" i "znacząco".
Zawsze było tak (i jak widać jest) że ceny energii w czasach kryzysu spadają. To widać tam, gdzie działa stosunkowo wolny rynek - patrz ceny węgla czy ropy naftowej na giełdach światowych. Ceny emisji CO2 też spadły.
To, czego się spodziewam, to że budżet, ZUS i NFZ dostanie zadyszki i rządzący będą szukać kasy gdzie się da. Pieniędzy ze skarpety mi nie zabiorą. Dowolną część produkcji z PV mogą zabrać.




> pieniądze trzymane w skarpecie tylko stracą poprzez galopującą inflację, twoje wyliczenia na dzień dzisiejszy, mają się nijak do rzeczywistości, która nastąpi za parę lat.


Masz na myśli rzeczywistość, gdzie bezrobocie zmusi do oszczędzania? I jak oszczędzisz mając PV? Zmniejszenie zużycia nie zmniejszy Ci kosztów. Skąd weźmiesz na życie? Sprzedasz PV?





> Tu trzeba myśleć z wyprzedzeniem> natomiast Ty, z całym szacunkiem, swoje prognozy i kalkulacje opierasz tylko i wyłącznie na dniu dzisiejszym.


Dokładnie odwrotnie. Trzymając pieniądze mam otwarte wszystkie opcje na przyszłość. Mogę elastycznie reagować na zmiany. Pieniądze wydane na PV są wydane i nieznaczną część da się odzyskać w razie potrzeby.





> Także za bardzo nie ma o czym z tobą dyskutować, skoro nie dopuszczasz do wiadomości, że sytuacja z cenami prądu oraz wartością pieniądza za 3-5 lat, będzie wyglądała zupełnie inaczej.


Znowu przypisujesz mi swoje podejście. To ja mam pełną swobodę - jak prąd podrożeje, to mogę zamontować PV. Jak potanieje, to PV nie sprzedasz, bo za dużo na tym stracisz.




> I to raczej nie są dobre prognozy, dla ludzi trzymających gotówkę w skarpecie. Sam tak napisałeś, ze wolisz trzymać w skarpecie, bo jak ci dziecko zachoruje... ech...daj spokój... naprawdę.


Masz na myśli sformułowanie:



> Spokój to mi daje kasa w skarpecie/sztabkach/na koncie.


Czemu akurat skarpetę sobie wybrałaś? Złote dwódziestodolarówki czy bieliki to też pieniądz, jakbyś nie wiedziała.




> Fakt, z takich promocji trzeba umieć korzystać, to, że Ty tego nie umiesz, nie znaczy, że się nie da.


Jakie promocje masz na myśli? Tę Fortum, której JaninaJot i Cube się czepiali? To chyba Ty nie umiesz korzystać z promocji.

Czy masz na myśli takie promocje:


Tutaj akurat wyjątkowo uczciwie - piszą to wyraźnie, że masz wybór. Jak nie piszą, to i tak możesz tak wynegocjować. Albo poczekać, bo jedna promocja jest z drugą na zmianę.

----------


## JaninaJot

> Masz na myśli rzeczywistość, gdzie bezrobocie zmusi do oszczędzania? *I jak oszczędzisz mając PV?* Zmniejszenie zużycia nie zmniejszy Ci kosztów. Skąd weźmiesz na życie? Sprzedasz PV?


Jeżeli ktoś wydaje wszystkie oszczędności na instalację PV, to jest człowiekiem bardzo niemądrym. Ale jak już ta instalacja jest na dachu to hmm jak można oszczędzić posiadając PV? hmmm
Myślę, że prawidłowa odpowiedź to OKOŃ.

Ale mnie rozbawiłeś.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeżeli ktoś wydaje wszystkie oszczędności na instalację PV, to jest człowiekiem bardzo niemądrym.


Ba, niektórzy nawet biorą na to kredyt (albo biorą kredyt na co innego, żeby za zachowaną gotówkę zamontować PV).




> Ale jak już ta instalacja jest na dachu to hmm jak można oszczędzić posiadając PV? hmmm
> Myślę, że prawidłowa odpowiedź to OKOŃ.
> 
> Ale mnie rozbawiłeś.


Raczej ukleja pospolita.

No, no powiedz. Jak zmniejszysz wydatki na prąd w drugim roku posiadania PV względem pierwszego? Nie masz takiej opcji. Ja zmniejszają zużycie (np. mniej drukując 3d, więcej paląc w kominku, czy zmywając i piorąc na bardziej oszczędnych programach, poświęcając trochę komfort przesuwając zużycie z drogiej do taniej strefy czy korzystając z możliwości wybrania tańszego sprzedawcy prądu wydam mniej pieniędzy. Zasilający się z PV nie oszczędzą.

----------


## JaninaJot

> Ba, niektórzy nawet biorą na to kredyt (albo biorą kredyt na co innego, żeby za zachowaną gotówkę zamontować PV).


Dziwną masz politykę oszczędzania pieniędzy. A może po prostu ktoś pojeździ dłużej starym samochodem, bo woli wydać pieniądze na coś innego? No ale co kto lubi.






> Raczej ukleja pospolita.


 Pan chyba od niedawna w internetach.




> No, no powiedz. Jak zmniejszysz wydatki na prąd w drugim roku posiadania PV względem pierwszego? Nie masz takiej opcji. Ja zmniejszają zużycie (np. mniej drukując 3d, więcej paląc w kominku, czy zmywając i piorąc na bardziej oszczędnych programach, poświęcając trochę komfort przesuwając zużycie z drogiej do taniej strefy czy korzystając z możliwości wybrania tańszego sprzedawcy prądu wydam mniej pieniędzy. Zasilający się z PV nie oszczędzą.


No powiedz mi jak? Jak zmniejszyć wydatki w drugim roku tego co napisałeś? Będziesz drukować w 2D? Możesz też jeszcze bardziej oszczędny program w zmywarce użyć, taki bez wody i środka czyszczącego. No i możesz przecież przenieść zużycie z taniej strefy w jeszcze tańszą. A zapomniałem, że trzeciej taryfy nie ma. 
A jak zmienisz dostawcę, kiedy umowa kończy się za rok?

Rozumiem, że pokrycie choć części zapotrzebowania na energię z instalacji na dachu, a tym samym zmniejszenie rachunku, nie jest oszczędnością?

Po co tankować gaz za pół ceny, skoro można lać benzynę? Przecież instalacja kosztowała swoje więc płacąc mniej za paliwo i tak nie oszczędzasz. Po co wydawać kasę na oczyszczalnię ścieków, skoro można płacić kilka dych za m3 ścieków. Przecież wystarczy mniej wody używać. Asenizacja przyjeżdża rzadziej, więc jest oszczędność. A ten co za wywóz ścieków nie płaci, to nie ma z czego oszczędzić. Proste przecież. 
A jak masz studnię i niski koszt m3 wody, to nawet jak będziesz mniej zużywać, to nie oszczędzisz takich pieniędzy jak ten, co bierze wodę z wodociągów. 

Ubaw mam pierwszorzędny  :big grin:

----------


## kubek86

> Zasilający się z PV nie oszczędzą.


Zgadza się pod warunkiem, że mają 100% pokrycia.  Czasami nawet jeszcze dokładają sprzętu. Ja mam PV zainstalowany z dotacją "Mój prąd", ale pokrywa mi drogą taryfę i coś zostaje jeszcze na tanią, więc pole do manewru jeszcze jest.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dziwną masz politykę oszczędzania pieniędzy. A może po prostu ktoś pojeździ dłużej starym samochodem, bo woli wydać pieniądze na coś innego? No ale co kto lubi.


Nie mam polityki.  Tak, pojeździ starym samochodem, pośle dzieci do państwowej szkoły zamiast prywatnej, nie pojedzie na wakacje ... Oczywiście, można zaoszczędzić, żeby PV zamontować... Tylko po co, jeżeli nie są to kokosy o ile w ogóle opłacalny "biznes"?




> Pan chyba od niedawna w internetach.


Nic bardziej mylnego.





> No powiedz mi jak? Jak zmniejszyć wydatki w drugim roku tego co napisałeś?


To ja pytam jak. Bez PV - napisałem jak mogę zmniejszyć wydatki.




> Będziesz drukować w 2D? Możesz też jeszcze bardziej oszczędny program w zmywarce użyć, taki bez wody i środka czyszczącego. No i możesz przecież przenieść zużycie z taniej strefy w jeszcze tańszą.


I mając PV zmieni się tyle, że za darmo oddasz prąd ZE.




> A jak zmienisz dostawcę, kiedy umowa kończy się za rok?


Nie mam i nie miałem lojalki.





> Po co wydawać kasę na oczyszczalnię ścieków, skoro można płacić kilka dych za m3 ścieków.


Fajny przykład. Wiesz, ile kosztuje wywóz osadów z oczyszczalni i jak często to trzeba robić, żeby utrzymać gwarancję?
Przy dobrych warunkach gruntowych pseudooczyszczalnia jest opłacalna. Tyle, że tak naprawdę rozsączasz szambo po swojej działce. Wystarczy poczytać wątki "zadowolonych" klientów różnych oczyszczalni, żeby mocno się zastanowić, czy to jest ekonomicznie opłacalne i jakim kosztem niefinansowym.




> A jak masz studnię i niski koszt m3 wody, to nawet jak będziesz mniej zużywać, to nie oszczędzisz takich pieniędzy jak ten, co bierze wodę z wodociągów.


Ten temat też przerabiałem. Nawet odwiert próbny zrobiłem. Ale nie liczyłem, że ta woda będzie do picia. Gdyby się okazało, że uzdatnianie wyjdzie taniej, niż wodociągi to bym uzdatniał, ale zamierzałem używać tylko na czas budowy a potem do podlewania ogrodu. Ale generalnie to bardzo dobre porównanie do PV - bo trzeba sporo wywalić kasy na początku, a potem opłacalność co najmniej wątpliwa. Sama studnia kosztowałaby mnie tyle, co 1000m3 wody. Nawet, jakby uznać, że pompa i hydrofor kosztowałyby mnie tyle, co przyłącze wodociągowe, to przy zerowych kosztach uzdatniania, konserwacji i napraw ponad 10 lat by się zwracało.

----------


## JaninaJot

> Nie mam polityki.  Tak, pojeździ starym samochodem, pośle dzieci do państwowej szkoły zamiast prywatnej, nie pojedzie na wakacje ... Oczywiście, można zaoszczędzić, żeby PV zamontować... Tylko po co, jeżeli nie są to kokosy o ile w ogóle opłacalny "biznes"?


Bardzo fascynuje mnie Twoja argumentacja. Szczególnie z tym posyłaniem dzieci do szkoły publicznej po to, żeby położyć PV. Niezwykłe.




> To ja pytam jak. Bez PV - napisałem jak mogę zmniejszyć wydatki.


Napisałeś. A ja pytam jak zmniejszysz te wydatki w drugim roku? Przecież taki był Twój argument przeciwko PV.






> I mając PV zmieni się tyle, że za darmo oddasz prąd ZE.


Ale co oddam za darmo? Co zużyję jest moje i nikomu nie muszę tego oddawać. Też mogę zastosować Twoje metody oszczędzania, ale nie muszę, bo mam ten komfort, że za te dodatkowe kilowaty płacić nie muszę. A jeżeli wyprodukuję więcej niż zużyłem? To w kolejnym miesiącu dokupię coś, co będzie zużywać ten prąd - będę miał wówczas satysfakcję, że nie oddaję nic za darmo  :big grin:  
Miś  :big grin: 






> Nie mam i nie miałem lojalki.


A co z tymi, którzy mają, bo akurat taka promocja była? Jak oni mają znaleźć lepszą ofertę?





> Fajny przykład. Wiesz, ile kosztuje wywóz osadów z oczyszczalni i jak często to trzeba robić, żeby utrzymać gwarancję?
> Przy dobrych warunkach gruntowych pseudooczyszczalnia jest opłacalna. Tyle, że tak naprawdę rozsączasz szambo po swojej działce. Wystarczy poczytać wątki "zadowolonych" klientów różnych oczyszczalni, żeby mocno się zastanowić, czy to jest ekonomicznie opłacalne i jakim kosztem niefinansowym.
> 
> Ten temat też przerabiałem. Nawet odwiert próbny zrobiłem. Ale nie liczyłem, że ta woda będzie do picia. Gdyby się okazało, że uzdatnianie wyjdzie taniej, niż wodociągi to bym uzdatniał, ale zamierzałem używać tylko na czas budowy a potem do podlewania ogrodu. Ale generalnie to bardzo dobre porównanie do PV - bo trzeba sporo wywalić kasy na początku, a potem opłacalność co najmniej wątpliwa. Sama studnia kosztowałaby mnie tyle, co 1000m3 wody. Nawet, jakby uznać, że pompa i hydrofor kosztowałyby mnie tyle, co przyłącze wodociągowe, to przy zerowych kosztach uzdatniania, konserwacji i napraw ponad 10 lat by się zwracało.


O czym Ty piszesz? Kompletnie wypaczasz sens tego co napisałem. Twoja argumentacja jest conajmniej dziwna. Piszesz, że ten, co płaci mniej za prąd od początku, nie będzie mógł oszczędzić tyle, co Ty. I do tego się odnosiłem wymieniając te elementy. 
Po co ocieplać dom? Przecież jak przyjdzie kryzys, to wtedy sobie ocieplisz i oszczędność na ogrzewaniu będzie tak duża, że każdy kto ocieplił na początku, bedzie się mógł schować. 

A co do posiadania szamba. Nie wiem co może być mniej ekonomiczne od płacenia 20-30 zł za metr sześcienny ścieków. I jeżeli mam brać swój przykład, to zbiornik 10m3 mi się w niecałe 3 tygodnie przeleje. Może jakbym się postarał, to do miesiąca bym dociągnął. To dalej 4k rocznie przez kolejne 20-30 lat. Oczywiście przy niezmiennej wartości pieniądza. Gmina może i by chciała rury położyć, ale ciężko. Nie ma komu za to zapłacić. W ostateczności przerzucą koszt na mieszkańców i będzie super  :wink:  Jednak POŚ w moim kalkulatorze wychodzi taniej. 
W takiej perspektywie to nawet kupno używanego wozu asenizacyjnego i samodzielny wywóz do oczyszczalni wyjdzie taniej. Będziesz mógł jeszcze dorobić na obsłudze sąsiadów.

----------


## Stanowska

> No, oczywista oczywistość... O co zakład? Sprecyzuj, co znaczy "kilka lat" i "znacząco". .


"Największa strata PGE w historii. A to wszystko jeszcze przed kryzysem koronawirusa" - wpisz sobie tę frazę w wyszukiwarkę i poczytaj. 4 miliardy straty netto.
Polska węglem stoi.
Dodaj dwa do dwóch i co ci wychodzi? TRZY?
Przecież rząd nie będzie w nieskończoność dokładał do cen prądu. Jak myślisz, w jaki sposób PGE i inni mogą utrzymać rentowność spółek:
a) obniżając ceny prądu
b) utrzymując ceny na takim samym poziomie
c) podwyższając ceny prądu

Słucham, jaka jest twoja odpowiedź?




> Masz na myśli rzeczywistość, gdzie bezrobocie zmusi do oszczędzania? I jak oszczędzisz mając PV? Zmniejszenie zużycia nie zmniejszy Ci kosztów. Skąd weźmiesz na życie? Sprzedasz PV?


Ale o jakich kwotach mówimy? Po dotacjach i zwrotach termomodernizacyjnych koszt instalacji PV wynosi 15-25 tys. zł. w zależności, czy grzejesz prądem, czy tylko chcesz się pozbyć całkowicie rachunków za prąd.
Ty naprawdę chcesz za tę kwotę przetrwać czasy galopującej inflacji wraz z całą rodziną? Za 15 tysięcy? Pół roku to max. i co dalej? 
Ano nie wiadomo, prawda? 
Skoro twoja poduszka finansowa może być nadwyrężona przez 15 tys. zł., to za jakiś czas może okazać się, że nie będzie cię stać na rachunki za prąd i wodę + inne opłaty. Wtedy lepiej jest mieć prąd ćwierć darmo, nieprawdaż?






> Dokładnie odwrotnie. Trzymając pieniądze mam otwarte wszystkie opcje na przyszłość. Mogę elastycznie reagować na zmiany. Pieniądze wydane na PV są wydane i nieznaczną część da się odzyskać w razie potrzeby.


I znowu pytanie, o jakich kwotach ty tutaj gadasz? Jeżeli masz odłożone niewiele ponad to, to pisanie o elastycznym zarządzaniu pieniędzmi, to są żarty  :wink: 
A jeżeli masz odłożone 10 - 20 X razy więcej, to ta kwota i tak nie będzie wpływać na twoją "elastycznosć" w nowych inwestycjach. Rozumisz o czym piszę? Mam nadzieję.





> Znowu przypisujesz mi swoje podejście. To ja mam pełną swobodę - jak prąd podrożeje, to mogę zamontować PV. Jak potanieje, to PV nie sprzedasz, bo za dużo na tym stracisz.


To ci po raz trzeci tłumaczę, że ta twoja pełna swoboda uwarunkowana jest stanem konta! Jeżeli nie masz wolnych 100 tys. na koncie, to nie możesz pisać o jakiejkolwiek swobodzie, zakładając, że własnie straciłeś źródło utrzymania! A jeżeli masz te pieniądze, to warto zainwestować je w PV, ponieważ NIE WIESZ, ile te pieniądze będą warte za 5 lat, NIE WIESZ jakie będą ceny prądu za 3 lata, NIE WIESZ co z tymi pieniędzmi zrobić. Bo gdybyś wiedział, to nie pisałbyś o trzymaniu ich w skarpecie na ciężkie czasy! 




> Czemu akurat skarpetę sobie wybrałaś? Złote dwódziestodolarówki czy bieliki to też pieniądz, jakbyś nie wiedziała.


Ja pierdzielę, chłopie!
JA wybrałam skarpetę? JA?
Czy ty masz do mnie pretensje o to, że sam napisałeś, iż lepszym rozwiązaniem jest trzymanie pieniędzy w skarpecie? Czy ty starasz się obwinić mnie za swoje słowa? Może jeszcze dzieci chore na raka są moją winą?
Gdybyś napisał o Bitcoinach, to bym się, kuźwa, odniosła do Bitcoinów! Ale, kuźwa, napisałeś m.in. o skarpecie i do tego się odniosłam...

Chłopie... wstydu sobie oszczędź i nie pisz takich rzeczy.

----------


## Kaizen

> "Największa strata PGE w historii. A to wszystko jeszcze przed kryzysem koronawirusa" - wpisz sobie tę frazę w wyszukiwarkę i poczytaj. 4 miliardy straty netto.


I to ma być odpowiedź na pytanie ile to "znacząco" i ile to "kilka lat"?

A co do wyniku PGE - to sztuczki księgowe. Bo:
_Odpisy z tytułu utraty wartości aktywów przyczyniły się do obniżenia wyniku o ok. 5,8 mld zł. Zysk netto skorygowany o odpisy wyniósł 2,1 mld zł i był wyższy o 17% rdr.
[...]
Wynik EBITDA segmentu Energetyki Konwencjonalnej wyniósł 2,9 mld zł i był wyższy o 37% niż rok wcześniej
[...]
Wynik EBITDA segmentu Obrót wyniósł 280 mln zł, co stanowi wzrost o 23%.
_





> Ty naprawdę chcesz za tę kwotę przetrwać czasy galopującej inflacji wraz z całą rodziną? Za 15 tysięcy? Pół roku to max.


A ile przeżyjesz bez 15 000k? I za 15K to nawet połowy zapotrzebowania nie pokryję. Musiałbym wydać ze 35K zł po uwzględnieniu Mojego Prądu żeby pokryć całość.
Mam szczęście, że jestem w PGE, bo dokupywałbym głównie tani prąd. W Tauronie mają większego pecha - bo dokupowaliby prawie sam drogi prąd.

----------


## vvvv

> W Tauronie mają większego pecha - bo dokupowaliby prawie sam drogi prąd.


Nie tani tylko "średni" w zależności ile czego i w jakiej taryfie zużyłeś. No nie jest to najbardziej korzystne.  Ale podobno idą zmiany.

----------


## JaninaJot

@Stanowska 
Daj spokój. Ten człowiek ma betonowe klapy na oczach. On ma kable i tani prąd i w dodatku jak będzie miał potrzebę, to będzie go mniej zużywać i zapłaci mniej - czysty zysk. A ten co wydał pieniadze na PV? On płaci już dziś tak mało, że nie ma z czego uciąć - brak możliwości oszczędzenia. Przecież to jest proste. 

W grudniu przekonywał ludzi, że zamiast kupować PV lepiej wpłacić te pieniądze na lokatę 4% i po 12 latach wyjdziesz na tym lepiej. Jak dla mnie to wszystko jest niesamowicie fascynujące.

----------


## pawelek321

W temacie opłacalności instalacji PV chyba zawsze będą zwolennicy i przeciwnicy.
Od kwietnia sam jestem użytkownikiem.  9,75kWp po odliczeniu wyjdzie około 30 tyś zł. Panele Winaico, falownik Kaco. Inwestycja za gotówkę.
Znam przypadki, gdzie podobna instalacja na gorszym sprzęcie i kredycie wyszła (od firmy z marketingiem) 56tyś zł. Klient oczywiście zadowolony, bo ma prąd za darmo :smile: 
6-8 lat wstecz jednostkowe przypadki też instalowali za cenę (zgaduję) 7000-8000zł/ kWp. Oni też chyba wierzyli, ze dożyją spłacenia się poniesionych kosztów, a wiadomo, że prąd był tańszy, instalacja znacznie droższa oraz nie było dofinansowań.
Podsumowując: planuję dożyć tego, gdy moja instalacja mi się zwróci. No chyba, że ten covid...

----------


## surgi22

Dyskusja z Kaizenem o opłacalności PV jest bezcelowa . 
Primo - nie ma i nie zamierza mieć 
Secundo - wie najlepiej

----------


## surgi22

Dolożą atom ???? Za ile  lat ??
10-15 lat w super optymistycznym podejściu.
UE wszem i wobec twierdzi że nie zrezygnuje z neutralności klimatycznej ( tj, konieczności przejścia na OZE ) od 2030 roku. Jak bez fotowoltaiki i wiatraków Polska będzie w stanie próbować spełnić wymogi ???

----------


## vvvv

> Dolożą atom ???? Za ile  lat ??
> 10-15 lat w super optymistycznym podejściu.
> UE wszem i wobec twierdzi że nie zrezygnuje z neutralności klimatycznej ( tj, konieczności przejścia na OZE ) od 2030 roku. Jak bez fotowoltaiki i wiatraków Polska będzie w stanie próbować spełnić wymogi ???


Nawet za 10 lat. Węgiel, którym się kiepsko steruje również jest i długo u nas będzie. No będzie PV i wiatraki. Będą je miały grube ryby. Takie leszcze i cieniasy jak my z PV na dachach to będzie tylko utrapienie. Zresztą sami polecimy po  baterie. No i potem zobaczysz dodatkowe opłaty na rachunkach. Stałe.  :yes:  
A jeszcze będzie pewnie podatek od energii wprowadzonej do sieci. Spoko. Spoko.  Na wszystko przyjdzie czas.

----------


## JaninaJot

> Motasz. To nie chodzi ile bym zaoszczędził i ile zaoszczędziłem. Miałem kasę to zrobiłem. Nie robiłem tego na kredyty czy z ostatnich oszczędności tak jak robią to prawi wszyscy. Tak ma G12W. Od zawsze. Ładuje PC. Produkcja z PV nie pokryje mi nawet 50% zużycia. Czy dokładam PV? Nie. Chociaż jestem w stanie zrobić to za ok. 3k/kWp na markowym sprzęcie. Ja będzie tragedia to będę kombinował z taryfami.


Nie motam. Pytam kogoś, kto ma i może podeprzeć to liczbami.
Od początku piszę, że skrajną nierozsądnością jest wydawanie ostatnich oszczędności na PV, nowy samochód czy cokolwiek innego, co nie jest niezbędne. 





> No ale tak to wygląda. Ile razy to czytałem. Przecież tubylcy cały czas o tym piszą.


Chodzi o to, że ludzie tak myślą? Jasne, że tak. Lepiej do śmieci wyrzucić niż oddać za darmo. Dodaj do tego wieczne próby równania w dół zamiast w górę. 

Jeżeli instalacja pokrywa moje zapotrzebowani, to dlaczego mam płakać, że nadprodukcję oddaję za darmo? Dużo wody w Wiśle musi upłynąć zanim ludzie zmienią swoje podejście. 
Zresztą skoro już tak się trafiło, to co za problem odłączyć kilka paneli, 








> Rzeczywistość jest inna. Pelętam sie trochę po budowach z braciakiem i wiem co ludzie gadają. No ale pewnie to tak tylko u mnie.
> 
> Opłacalna zależy dla kogo i za ile. W tamy troku instalacja 3,6kWp za 18K. Dla mnie nieakceptowalne.


I znowu wracamy do kwestii wydawania wszystkich pieniędzy na coś, co nie jest niezbędne. Bo bez PV można sobie świetnie poradzić. W ostatecznym rozrachunku ona ma obniżyć koszty eksploatacji, ale nie znaczy, że jest obowiązkowa. 

Z tymi instalacjami to jest dziwna sprawa. Skoro można kupić taniej, tylko trzeba poświęcić trochę czasu na ogarnięcie tematu i poszukanie, to dlaczego tego nie zrobić? Ktoś wycenia swój czas na więcej niż zaoszczędzi, to bierze drożej. Ludzie czytają opinie i oceny rzeczy za 200 zł, szukają gdzie będzie taniej o 5 zł, a wydają sto razy tyle bez wcześniejszego wywiadu. To jest dziwne.

----------


## vvvv

> Nie motam. Pytam kogoś, kto ma i może podeprzeć to liczbami.
> Od początku piszę, że skrajną nierozsądnością jest wydawanie ostatnich oszczędności na PV, nowy samochód czy cokolwiek innego, co nie jest niezbędne.


No mi się opłaca. Tylko ja miałem na to wolne środki. Lepiej  niż w banku.szczególnie przy takich stopach procentowych jak obecnie.   Tylko ja dalej uważam, że dużo tych instalacji to na kredyt.  Takie moje skromne zdanie. Reszta zgoda.  




> Jeżeli instalacja pokrywa moje zapotrzebowani, to dlaczego mam płakać, że nadprodukcję oddaję za darmo? Dużo wody w Wiśle musi upłynąć zanim ludzie zmienią swoje podejście. 
> Zresztą skoro już tak się trafiło, to co za problem odłączyć kilka paneli,


Może inaczej. Zakładam PV i dokładam coś prądożernego, Przecież to norma.  To jest oszczędność?  Albo mam 3 dzieci. Za chwilę zostaje jedno w domu, Grzejesz prądem? Masz nadprodukcję? 
Ja tam politykom i energetyce nie wierze jak psom. Jestem przekonany, że nas za chwilę jakoś wyjebią jak to sam napisałeś. TYlko nie wiem kiedy to za chwile będzie. Dlatego uważam, że trzeba rozsądnie podchodzić do tego tematu.

----------


## bobrow

> ...
> W żadnym banku już nigdy nie dostaniesz 10% rocznie z odsetek.


W sumie dobrze prawisz-ja bym tylko nie był tak odważny w stwierdzeniu "nigdy"...Jest jeszcze coś takiego jak inflacja , czuję -że  jeszcze przełoży się na stopy procentowe...teraz pieniądz jest sztucznie wypychany z banków...

----------


## bobrow

> I co z tego że jest inflacja.
> Inflacja to jest podatek od oszczędności i zawsze będzie.
> Dlatego nadal twierdzę że już nigdy oprocentowanie oszczędności nie przekroczy inflacji.
> Prędzej zaczniemy płacić za trzymanie pieniędzy w banku poprzez ujemne stopy procentowe i jednocześnie gotówka zniknie z rynku.
> Już widzimy jak gotówka jest oskarżana o roznoszenie wirusów.


Fiu,fiu-to będziemy taką drugą Szwajcarią...W sumie ok-skoro nie możemy być Zieloną Wyspą  :stir the pot: ...

----------


## JaninaJot

> Może inaczej. Zakładam PV i dokładam coś prądożernego, Przecież to norma.  To jest oszczędność?  Albo mam 3 dzieci. Za chwilę zostaje jedno w domu


Ja rozumiem o co Tobie chodzi. Nie rozumiem tylko takiego podejścia. Jeżeli przez te ileś lat rzecz na siebie zarobiła, to później nawet jak będzie nadprodukcja, to mi to nie będzie przeszkadzać. Po zwrocie pierwotnego wydatku oszczędnością będzie każda kWh za którą nie będziesz musiał zapłacić.

----------


## vvvv

> Fiu,fiu-to będziemy taką drugą Szwajcarią...W sumie ok-skoro nie możemy być Zieloną Wyspą ...


No fiu,fiu. Widać kolega z tych wszystkowiedzący i umiejących. :wink: 
Wysoka inflacja nie oznacza wysokich stóp  procentowych. Wszystko zależy od rządu i jego polityki. Przykład USA lata 60-70. Od 1960 inflacja w USA sobie rosła. Lata 70 kryzys energetyczny co za tym gospodarczy. Wysoka inflacja i wysokie bezrobocie. Dopiero w 79 Volcker podjął decyzję o podniesieniu stóp procentowych i to ruszyło gospodarkę.Czy u nas ktoś się odważy podnieść stopy? Hmm. Ja wątpię. Dzisiaj mamy jeszcze inną sytuację. Pieniądz wirtualny czyli elektroniczny. Nie potrzeba kredytów  aby pojawiła się inflacja, więc ta  inflacja niekoniecznie musi być bardzo duża. Oczywiście jest jeszcze inna masa czynników , no ale to tylko takie gdybanie i moja skromniutka opinia.

----------


## vvvv

> Ja rozumiem o co Tobie chodzi. Nie rozumiem tylko takiego podejścia. Jeżeli przez te ileś lat rzecz na siebie zarobiła, to później nawet jak będzie nadprodukcja, to mi to nie będzie przeszkadzać. Po zwrocie pierwotnego wydatku oszczędnością będzie każda kWh za którą nie będziesz musiał zapłacić.


No jakiego podejścia? Ja jestem zadowolony. Mi się opłaciło PV. 
Przypomnę, że chodziło o oszczędzanie. Ja teraz nawet z PV jestem w stanie oszczędzać. Umyje moderowano

----------


## JaninaJot

> Miałbyś mniej nerwów po utracie pracy gdybyś nie musiał płacić co miesiąc za prąd.


Owszem. Akurat wówczas taka opcja nie była możliwa. Mimo wszystko nie wydałbym ostatnich pieniędzy na PV. Może kredyt byłby do rozważenia. Kwestia czy bank pozwala na wcześniejszą spłatę. A to, że będzie się dłużej zwracać, to dla mnie nie jest problem. 
Fascynuje mnie to, że tak wiele osób oczekuje 15-20% rocznego zwrotu z inwestycji. Aż dziw, że przy takich inwestorach jeszcze nie wyprzedziliśmy Francji czy Wielkiej Brytanii.




> I tu się też zachłysnął nie jednej śmiejący się z kredytobiorców.... Mający wszystko za gotówkę ale bez oszczędności na jakiś czas....
> Oczywiście, są ci co mają jedno i drugie.... A nadpłata kredytu  ( mając ta możliwość ) w takich czasach nie musi być zła! Zmniejsza "ryzyko" na przyszłość 
> 
> Zawsze lepiej nadplacac kredyt niż płacić podatek od 0%


Wszystko jest dla ludzi. Jak się mądrze do tego podejdzie, to można. Ja nadpłacając, ale bez skracania okresu kredytowania obniżyłem ratę do tak niskiej, że jak siedziałem rok w domu, to kredyt nie spędzał mi snu z powiek. Wszystko robione świadomie, bo dłuższy postój był planowany, a że się lekko rozciągnął w czasie, to wtedy przydała się ta poduszka.





> No jakiego podejścia? Ja jestem zadowolony. Mi się opłaciło PV. 
> Przypomnę, że chodziło o oszczędzanie. Ja teraz nawet z PV jestem w stanie oszczędzać. Umyje jaja i dupę w misce wody i nie będę nic stratny. Proste.


Jeżeli płacisz mniej, to co miesiąc zostaje Ci w kieszeni jakaś kwota. Możesz ją wydać w całości i wtedy jak będziesz miał gorszy czas, to będziesz musiał szukać tych pieniędzy gdzie indziej. Ja nie neguję możliwości oszczędzania. To nie ja twierdziłem, że posiadający PV nie mogą oszczędzić, bo nawet jak włączą oszczędny program w pralce, to nie mają żadnych zysków.

----------


## JaninaJot

@stos 
Zapewne masz rację, musiałbym sam to policzyć, ale narazie nie mam możliwości zamontowania instalacji. Zasadniczo, to nawet nie wiem kiedy wrócę do domu  :wiggle:

----------


## marcinbbb

Nie ma sensu inwestować w PV aby z zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy spłacać kredyt mieszkaniowy. Trzeba mierzyć siły na zamiary a nie porywać się z motyką na słońce. Owszem można znaleźć jakiś kredyt 1% z OZE tylko po co aby ciągnąć 2 kredyty na raz, to i trzeba się na 3 etaty zatrudnić

----------


## marcinbbb

Jakie oszczędności? To co zaoszczędzisz na rachunkach będziesz szedł do banku i wpłacał na rachunek kredytowy - miesiąc w miesiąc? Czy może te pieniądze zostaną wydane na coś innego PV mam od 6 lat i jakoś nie widzę tych zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy na prądzie. A policzmy płaciłem 400 PLN co 2 miesiące 2400 PLN rocznie * 6 lat. Halo gdzie jest moje 14500 PLN?

----------


## surgi22

Każdy sam decyduje o zakupie PV. Ja oceniam że przy uwzględnieniu zwrotu z ulgi podatkowej okres zwrotu wyniesie od 6 do 8 lat . Ta pierwsza wartośc bardziej prawdopodobna, Jeżeli ceny prądu w Polsce będą wyższe a tego nie można pomimo koronawirusa wykluczyć czas skróci się do  5 lat. 
Czyli mam szacowaną stopę zwrotu kapitału od 12 do 20%. Posiadając wolne środki finanasowe głupotą byłoby nieskorzystanie. 
Ps. powyższe wylicznia nie dotyczą Kaizena który trzyma kasę w skarpecie i ma wyższą stopę ,,zwrotu''.

----------


## JaninaJot

> Halo gdzie jest moje 14500 PLN?


Są w życiu ważniejsze rzeczy niż Twoje 14500 PLN  :wink:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Są w życiu ważniejsze rzeczy niż Twoje 14500 PLN


Skoro ktoś twierdzi że PV daje oszczędności to chciałbym wiedzieć gdzie moje 15k PLN bo ja to widzę tak 6 lat temu zainstalowałem 3,3kW za 15k PLN. Więc wydałem 15000 aby teraz mieć oszczędność 15000 a prawda jest taka że na razie żadnych oszczędności nie miałem tylko instalacja po 6 latach mi się zwróciła. Jakoś *@stos* tego nie powiedział tylko wskazał na "jakieś" bliżej nie określone oszczędności.
Więc dopiero po 6 latach będę miał jakieś oszczędności na spłacanie ewentualnego kredytu mieszkaniowego.

----------


## surgi22

> Skoro ktoś twierdzi że PV daje oszczędności to chciałbym wiedzieć gdzie moje 15k PLN bo ja to widzę tak 6 lat temu zainstalowałem 3,3kW za 15k PLN. Więc wydałem 15000 aby teraz mieć oszczędność 15000 a prawda jest taka że na razie żadnych oszczędności nie miałem tylko instalacja po 6 latach mi się zwróciła. Jakoś *@stos* tego nie powiedział tylko wskazał na "jakieś" bliżej nie określone oszczędności.
> Więc dopiero po 6 latach będę miał jakieś oszczędności na spłacanie ewentualnego kredytu mieszkaniowego.


Twoje 15k PLN jest na dachu .
Ps. no chyba że zakładasz zerową wartość paneli i falownika po 5 latach - myślę że niejeden uzytkownik forum skorzystałby gdybyś chciał oddać za free

----------


## marcinbbb

Aha w sensie chcesz kupić 6 letnie panele, 6 letnią konstrukcję na dach,i nowy inwerter (wymiana na nówkę na gwarancji ma najechane 140kWh)? 
Za 15000 PLN - jasne że chętnie sprzedam. 
Zakładam że instalacja dopiero zarobiła na siebie z zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy na prąd. Ewentualny zysk będzie jak kupisz ode mnie 6 letni sprzęt za równowartość tego co na nią wydałem. Dla mnie i dla Ciebie instalacja nie jest już warta 15000 PLN bo ma 6 lat i tym samym nie jest NOWA a używana.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Nie dość że te panele które są na dachu mają jakąś wartość, to jeszcze po 6 latach ma znowu ma 15 tysięcy w banku.


Ciekawe skąd wzięło się około 200k PLN które wydałem na rozbudowę domu - pewnie z tych oszczędności z fotowoltaiki rozbudowałem chałupę. W ten sposób z 15000 które zaoszczędziłem na prądzie rozbudowałem dom o kolejne 75m2. Tylko w maju wydałem 11,5k PLN ale ta fotowoltaika generuje mi zyski... jak tak dalej będzie to z tego co teraz mam 7,3kW w niedługim czasie kupie nowy samochód.

----------


## surgi22

> Ciekawe skąd wzięło się około 200k PLN które wydałem na rozbudowę domu - pewnie z tych oszczędności z fotowoltaiki rozbudowałem chałupę. W ten sposób z 15000 które zaoszczędziłem na prądzie rozbudowałem dom o kolejne 75m2. Tylko w maju wydałem 11,5k PLN ale ta fotowoltaika generuje mi zyski... jak tak dalej będzie to z tego co teraz mam 7,3kW w niedługim czasie kupie nowy samochód.


Niedobrze z Tobą kolego jak nie wiesz skąd masz 200k PLN  :cool:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Ty chyba jesteś pierwszy który, pieniędzmi nie wydanymi na EE po zainstalowaniu PV, pali w kominku.


Jestem pierwszy który mówi o tym że aby wydać na PV trzeba mieć kasę swoją nie pożyczoną, kolejnym jest że instalacja zwróci się KIEDYŚ, a nie zaraz po pojawieniu się jej na dachu. Plastiku nie pali się w kominku a ja płacę tylko kartą.

*@sugi22* no jak to nie wiem skąd? Wchodzę na www. swojego banku tam są cyferki one się dość często zmieniają. Idąc do sklepu opłacam za towary w barterze ja zbliżam kartę do terminala i klepię PIN a sklep daje mi to co mi potrzebne  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

> Jestem pierwszy który mówi o tym że aby wydać na PV trzeba mieć kasę swoją nie pożyczoną, kolejnym jest że instalacja zwróci się KIEDYŚ, a nie zaraz po pojawieniu się jej na dachu. Plastiku nie pali się w kominku a ja płacę tylko kartą.
> 
> *@sugi22* no jak to nie wiem skąd? Wchodzę na www. swojego banku tam są cyferki one się dość często zmieniają. Idąc do sklepu opłacam za towary w barterze ja zbliżam kartę do terminala i klepię PIN a sklep daje mi to co mi potrzebne


Nie jest to prawda objawiona bo o ile przy wyższych stopach procentowych branie kredytu na fotowoltaikę było mocno dyskusyjne, to przy obecnych i znalezieniu preferencyjengo kredytiu np 3-4 % jest to jet to warte rozważenia. Szacowany okres zwrotu instalacji pv wynosi od 5 do 8 lat - czyli stopa zwrotu 12-20 procent . Po odjęciu kosztu kredytu w dalszym ciągu jest to 8-16 procent.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Szacowany okres zwrotu instalacji pv wynosi od 5 do 8 lat - czyli stopa zwrotu 12-20 procent . Po odjęciu kosztu kredytu w dalszym ciągu jest to 8-16 procent.


Szacować to można prędkość samochodu który wyprzedza nas na autostradzie, interesuje nas realny okres zwrotu i proszę policz nam ile zwracać się będzie instalacja PV o mocy 5kWp która kosztowała nas 22500 PLN i które wzięliśmy na krechę na 8 lat przy oprocentowaniu 4%.

----------


## marcinbbb

Ale ja nie prosiłem o analizę tylko proste matematyczne działanie aby wskazać kiedy te zyski na rachunkach za prąd się pojawią, bo przez pierwsze lata będzie tylko strata. Dodatkowo nie Tobie osądzać kto ma tę płynność finansową a kto nie.

22500 / 8 lat = 2812PLN/rocznie do spłaty
2812 / 12 m-cy = 234 PLN miesięcznie do spłaty a nawet jeszcze oprocentowania nie dodaliśmy...
8 lat * 4 % w skali roku = 32% więcej do spłaty dzięki oprocentowaniu
22500 + 32% = 29700 PLN do spłaty.
Zyski na rachunkach za prąd pojawią się po spłaceniu prawie 30000 PLN.Do tego jakieś ubezpieczenie też na 8 lat .

----------


## JaninaJot

@stos dobrze mówi. Nie masz hajsu na PV, to nie kupujesz. Jeżeli stać człowieka na to, to bierze. Masz kasę, ale wolisz kredyt, to weź kredyt. Nie masz tyle kasy, ale masz zarobki pozwalające na spłatę kredytu? Weź na kredyt. Może będzie można spłacić wcześniej. Każdy niech sobie policzy na co może sobie pozwolić.
Nie odpowiada człowiekowi 15 lat zwrotu, to niech nie bierze. Jest taka dziwna prawidłowość, że ludzie, którzy mają mało oczekują szybkich zwrotów. Wielkie inwestycje zwracają się po 20-30 latach i wciąż się opłacają, a tutaj jak coś nie ma minimum 15%/rok to jest do dupy.

----------


## marcinbbb

Aha czyli żeby oszczędzać trzeba najpierw wypstrykać się ze wszelkich oszczędności. Wszak można jeszcze wziąć dodatkowy kredyt 500000 na Teslę aby ładować samochód z własnego prądu, pieniądze które zaoszczędzisz na paliwie dorzucisz do spłacania kredytu. Zaraz później bierzemy kolejny kredyt na pompę ciepła aby zasilać ją z własnego prądu i zamiast wydawać 3000 na węgiel wrzucisz na kredyt mieszkaniowy. Co by tu jeszcze dorzucić kredyt na kuchenkę indykcyjną.
Tym sposobem mamy prawie milion złotych wszelkich kredytów i bardzo duże oszczędności: Paliwo tankujesz raz w miesiącu za 350 x 12 = 4200 + węgiel 3000 PLN i już mamy ponad 7000 PLN oszczędności rocznie które spłacają nam ten kredyt.

----------


## Kaizen

> 8 lat * 4 % w skali roku = 32% więcej do spłaty dzięki oprocentowaniu
> 22500 + 32% = 29700 PLN do spłaty.


Daruj sobie liczenie odsetek, bo słabo Ci wychodzi.




> Wielkie inwestycje zwracają się po 20-30 latach i wciąż się opłacają, a tutaj jak coś nie ma minimum 15%/rok to jest do dupy.


Żywotność elektrowni jądrowej to jakieś 60 lat. Czas jej zwrotu to 20-30 lat (1/3 do 1/2 żywotności). Przy PV 8 lat t9 i tak dużo przy jej żywotności i ryzykach.

----------


## Marcosii

> Ale ja nie prosiłem o analizę tylko proste matematyczne działanie aby wskazać kiedy te zyski na rachunkach za prąd się pojawią, bo przez pierwsze lata będzie tylko strata. Dodatkowo nie Tobie osądzać kto ma tę płynność finansową a kto nie.
> 
> 22500 / 8 lat = 2812PLN/rocznie do spłaty
> 2812 / 12 m-cy = 234 PLN miesięcznie do spłaty a nawet jeszcze oprocentowania nie dodaliśmy...
> 8 lat * 4 % w skali roku = 32% więcej do spłaty dzięki oprocentowaniu
> 22500 + 32% = 29700 PLN do spłaty.
> Zyski na rachunkach za prąd pojawią się po spłaceniu prawie 30000 PLN.Do tego jakieś ubezpieczenie też na 8 lat .


ale zle liczysz, przy 4 % i 0 prowizji (bo o tym nikt z Was nie pisal) bedziesz mial odsetki na poziomie 3650 lub 3830 w zaleznosci od tego jakie raty wybierzesz/bedziesz mial mozliwosc dostac. Czyli placisz miesiecznie 38/40 PLN  za skorzystanie z kredytu przez 8 lat.

----------


## JaninaJot

@marcinbbb
Dlaczego chcesz pozbyć się wszystkich oszczędności? To raz.

A dwa. Jak Ty wyliczyłeś te 32%? Wiesz, że z każdym miesiącem spłacasz część kapitału i odsetki od reszty będą mniejsze?

----------


## marcinbbb

@JaninaJot ja tak nie robię we modelu przedstawionym wyżej to @stos ma 20k na lokacie które wydał na PV aby płacić 200 (kredyt mieszkaniowy) + 400 kredyt za PV.
Odnośnie kredytów to dobrze że wiesz że kredyty są równe lub malejące w zależności jaki kredyt wybierzesz.

----------


## mitch

> Żywotność elektrowni jądrowej to jakieś 60 lat. Czas jej zwrotu to 20-30 lat (1/3 do 1/2 żywotności). Przy PV 8 lat t9 i tak dużo przy jej żywotności i ryzykach.


Żeby było jasne, jest to z d... wzięty czas zwrotu przy cholernie optymistycznym i kompletnie nierealistycznym założeniu - nie ma chyba żadnej atomówki oddanej do użytku po roku 2000 zgodnie z planem, opóźnienia sięgają co najmniej kilku lat (a są i takie z 10-cio letnim opóźnieniem) - że budowa odbędzie się bez opóźnień. Do tego mamy pochodną opóźnień, czyli kwestia nakładów inwestycyjnych. A tu już zaczyna się robić bardzo wesoło, bo dysponujemy przykładami, gdzie koszty rosły 2 do 3 (słownie: trzech) razy większych od zakładanych. Generalnie, to co napisałeś to w skrócie można określić jako: gówno prawda. Wniosek - elektrownia atomowa w obecnych warunkach nawet przy gigantycznym dofinansowaniu i wsparciu państwa jest nieopłacalna i przy uwzględnieniu kosztów utylizacji paliwa jest gigantyczną studnią bez dna. 60 lat pracy atomówki nie wystarczy na zwrot. A wystarczy jeden, tylko jeden malutki fuckup i w ogóle nie mamy o czym rozmawiać.

Coś chcesz jeszcze powiedzieć o PV? Wolne żarty, jak zwykle swoje argumenty opierasz o dane wyssane z palca, Twoje rewelacje jak zwykle nie mają pokrycia w faktach. Wystarczy poczytać o atomie we Francji czy Anglii. A przecież nawet nie wspomniałem o kosztach społecznych. Ale spoko, porównujmy PV do atomu i mówmy że PV to zło. Ech.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Zupełnie nie zrozumiałeś tego co napisałem.
> Tam nie ma żadnego kredytu za PV tylko jest inny kredyt np. mieszkaniowy który kosztuje 200 miesięcznie.


Oczywiście że zrozumiałem - wywalić wszelkie oszczędności jakie posiadamy 20k PLN na PV tylko po to aby w razie dowolnego kryzysu nie mieć z czego spłacać krechy mieszkaniowej i jakiegoś niewielkiego rachunku za prąd bo przecież wiemy że nadal płacimy za prąd.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Koniec tego bicia piany.


Bo moderatorem jesteś i piszesz co mamy robić? Czy argumenty się skończyły?

----------


## JaninaJot

> Odnośnie kredytów to dobrze że wiesz że kredyty są równe lub malejące w zależności jaki kredyt wybierzesz.


Jakiej byś sobie raty w kredycie nie wybrał, to odsetki naliczane są od kapitału, który pozostał do spłaty.

----------


## Kaizen

> Żeby było jasne, jest to z d... wzięty


Widać wybitne umiejętności czytania ze zrozumieniem i experta od oceny opłacalności inwestycji.
Jakie inwestycje, Twoim zdaniem są opłacalne gdy ich czas zwrotu wynosi 30 lat?

----------


## mitch

> Widać wybitne umiejętności czytania ze zrozumieniem i experta od oceny opłacalności inwestycji.
> Jakie inwestycje, Twoim zdaniem są opłacalne gdy ich czas zwrotu wynosi 30 lat?


Ja się jedynie odniosłem do Twojej tezy, jakoby czas zwrotu elektrowni jądrowej wynosił 20-30 lat. Nie, nie jest i każde państwo, które posiada już atomówki o tym wie. Wystarczy przyjrzeć się historii budowy bloku 3 oraz 4 w Olkiluoto. Nie będąc ekspertem od atomówek, można wyciągnąć właściwe wnioski przy takiej liczbie danych już w samym tylko w języku polskim. Każda analiza opiera się na jednym - gigantycznej pomocy państwa oraz obywateli. Bez tego atom nie istnieje w żadnym państwie, w odróżnieniu od PV.

Co do inwestycji, to każdy musi sobie sam pracować nad portfelem, który mu pasuje. PV jest jednym z wielu ogniw w moim portfolio. Nie, wcale nie najważniejszym z finansowego punktu widzenia, ale ważnym ze względu na moje samopoczucie. Tak samo jak własne ujęcie wody, poza wodociągiem. Traktuje je jako element redukcji kosztów i zabezpieczenia, nie inwestycji aktywnych czy pasywnych. Nie jestem w stanie przewidzieć, co będzie za pół roku, a Ty mi o 30 latach wyjeżdżasz? Przy takiej perspektywie czasowej, mój portfel jeszcze nie raz ulegnie zmianie. Poza tym, jeden lubi złoto, drugi lokale użytkowe, a trzeci skarpetę. Wszystko ma wady i zalety, inne dla każdego. Sam widzisz na przykładzie PV - wg Ciebie same wady, podczas gdy dla mnie komfort psychiczny czasami jest ważniejszy od zysku. Oczywiście, jeśli pominiemy kwestię tego, że dla mnie PV czy z dotacją, czy bez, to czysty zysk, a dla Ciebie to kamień u szyi, ciągnący Cię w dół. No nie dogadamy się z finansowej strony, przecież to widać. To po cholerę się pytasz mnie o inwestycje, skoro mamy najwyraźniej inny sposób zarządzania?  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja się jedynie odniosłem do Twojej tezy, jakoby czas zwrotu elektrowni jądrowej wynosił 20-30 lat.


Ani to teza, ani moja. To jest zdanie prezesa firmy, która miałaby ją budować w Polsce:
_- Okres zwrotu z inwestycji takiej jak elektrownia jądrowa powinien wynieść od jednej trzeciej do połowy okresu planowanej eksploatacji elektrowni - mówi nam prezes PGE Tomasz Zadroga._

A Ty jakie masz podstawy do twierdzenia, że warto robić inwestycje o dłuższym okresie zwrotu?

----------


## mitch

> Ani to teza, ani moja. To jest zdanie prezesa firmy, która miałaby ją budować w Polsce:
> _- Okres zwrotu z inwestycji takiej jak elektrownia jądrowa powinien wynieść od jednej trzeciej do połowy okresu planowanej eksploatacji elektrowni - mówi nam prezes PGE Tomasz Zadroga.
> _


Owszem, Twoja teza, bo ją napisałeś i nie zastrzegłeś, że cytujesz kogoś, a Ty się z tym nie utożsamiasz. Poza tym, jeśli Twoim autorytetem w kwestii elektrowni atomowej lub czasu jej zwrotu ma być prezes PGE, to pusty śmiech mnie ogarnął. Tyle on się zna na budowie atomówki, co Obajtek na prowadzeniu biznesu naftowego, a Tchórzewski na OZE. Jeśli wiesz, kim są ci panowie, co sobą reprezentują, a raczej kogo reprezentują, to właśnie powinien Ci się zapalić gigantyczny czerwony neon nad głową. Jak na takiego sceptyka stojącego twardo na ziemi, spodziewałem się czegoś więcej, niż łykania serwowanej przez polityków papki.



> A Ty jakie masz podstawy do twierdzenia, że warto robić inwestycje o dłuższym okresie zwrotu?


Jezu, gdzie i kiedy ja napisałem, że warto pchać się w inwestycje o 30 letnim okresie zwrotu?! Wyraźnie chyba napisałem, ale powtórzę raz jeszcze - mój portfel na przestrzeni lat zmieniał się i będzie się nadal zmieniać. Odniosłem się tylko do Twojej tezy, jakoby czas zwrotu atomówki wynosił 20-30 lat, a w porównaniu do tego 8-mio letni czas zwrotu PV to i tak dużo. Obydwa te stwierdzenia są bzdurą, w dodatku nie do obrony. Ale jak również pisałem - każdy ma swój sposób inwestowania. Przekonamy się za te parę lat, kto miał rację, kto ma większe koszty stałe i kto ma pewniejszą sytuację w razie W (np. utrata pracy, konieczność płacenia za ogrzewanie zimą). Może być, że Ty, bo zawsze może się załamać system energetyczny, albo możemy mieć powtórkę z 1859 r i wrócimy do epoki kamienia łupanego. Kto wie, może sztabki złota są najpewniejszą inwestycją?

----------


## surgi22

Po roku użytkowania fotowoltaiki uważam, że jest to jedna z lepszych decyzji. Przy obecnych cenach energii za 6 lat nastąpi całkowity zwrot inwestycji. 
Proponuję powrócić za rok,dwa , trzy etc do tej dyskusji i wtedy ocenimy kto  podjął lepszą decyzję - czy Ci co trzymają kasę w skarpecie czy Ci którzy zainwestowali w fotowoltaikę.

----------


## Kaizen

> Owszem, Twoja teza, bo ją napisałeś


Ziemia krąży dookoła Słońca.
Też to nazwiesz moją tezą i podważysz? :jaw drop: 




> Jezu, gdzie i kiedy ja napisałem, że warto pchać się w inwestycje o 30 letnim okresie zwrotu?


W taki subwątek się wciąłeś, że okres zwrotu opłacalnej inwestycji to 1/3-1/2 przewidywanego okresu używania. Kwestionujesz to? To jaki powinien być Twoim zdaniem, żeby inwestycję nazwać opłacalną?

----------


## mitch

> Ziemia krąży dookoła Słońca.
> Też to nazwiesz moją tezą i podważysz?


Zmieniasz temat. Chodziło o to, że stwierdziłeś, że okres zwrotu atomówki to 20-30 lat, co jest bzdurą. To potwierdza, że jak zwykle nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz. To także odnosi się PV. A każdy sobie sam może wnioski wyciągnąć, czy wierzyć osobie, która mija się z faktami.




> W taki subwątek się wciąłeś, że okres zwrotu opłacalnej inwestycji to 1/3-1/2 przewidywanego okresu używania. Kwestionujesz to? To jaki powinien być Twoim zdaniem, żeby inwestycję nazwać opłacalną?


Kwestionuję tezę, jakoby inwestycja w elektrownię atomową zwracała się po 20-30 latach. Jak to sam pisałeś - cytuję: "Widać wybitne umiejętności czytania ze zrozumieniem". Niestety, mijasz się z prawdą, przymykasz oczy na koszty społecznie i udajesz że coś, co się nie domyka biznesowo w żadnym z krajów, nagle się zwraca w 20-30 lat. Bullshit.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kwestionuję tezę, jakoby inwestycja w elektrownię atomową zwracała się po 20-30 latach.


To jaka inwestycja zwraca się 30 lat (co niby ma dowodzić opłacalności PV, bo szybciej się zwraca)? Wcinasz się miedzy wódke a zagrychę i nie rozumiesz o czym dyskusja.

----------


## surgi22

Kaizen dlaczego udzielasz się w temacie fotowoltaiki choć nie masz i nie zamierzasz jej instalować ???
Ps. trzymaj kasę w skarpecie zobaczymy kto na tym lepiej wyjdzie np. za 5-10 lat

----------


## mitch

> To jaka inwestycja zwraca się 30 lat (co niby ma dowodzić opłacalności PV, bo szybciej się zwraca)? Wcinasz się miedzy wódke a zagrychę i nie rozumiesz o czym dyskusja.


Rozumiem doskonale. Człowiek, który naciąga fakty i manipuluje, próbuje na siłę udowodnić, że PV się nie opłaca. To jest sedno całej dyskusji. Ale skoro nie rozumiesz, co to są koszty społeczne, to ciężko Ci też pojąć, że inwestycja w PV zwraca się po wielokroć nie tylko biznesowo, ale także daje poczucie stabilności, co jest w obecnych czasach na wagę złota. Na pewno jest też lepszym pomysłem, niż te wałkowane tu trzymanie w skarpecie. Czy lepsze od złota? Nie wiem, to zupełnie inna kategoria inwestycji i obydwie mają swoje miejsce w portfelu. Dywersyfikacja uber alles.

A wracając do tematu: być może wiatrak byłby lepszy, jednak ze względu na brak możliwości nie rozpatrywałem tego nigdy.

----------


## marcinbbb

A czemu Kaizen twierdzisz że PV się nie opłaca mam zdjąć z dachu po 6 latach? Wszak dużo w tym (PV) wygody ale chętnie posłucham dlaczego mi się nie opłaca.

----------


## surgi22

Bo tako rzecze KAIZEN.

----------


## fotohobby

> . Jak na takiego sceptyka stojącego twardo na ziemi, spodziewałem się czegoś więcej, niż łykania serwowanej przez polityków papki.


Straciłem wiarę w zdoworozsądkowość Kaizena w temacie en. elektrycznej, kiedy powoływał się na Sasina mówiącego, że podwyżek prądu nie będzie.

----------


## marcinbbb

Znaczy co zwijamy panele z dachu bo tak rzecze Kaizen? Trochę szkoda i co mam postawić pod płotem i czekać aż coś mu się odwidzi i zmieni zdanie że jednak mamy zakładać? Wiecie co ja na razie zostawię na dachu i niech tam czekają aż się ze Stasinem dogadają w sprawie paneli i podwyżek cen prądu.

Tymczasem od rana się spiąłem i kończę skrzynkę rozdzielczą wraz z przyłączeniami od strony czerpni w rekuperacji.35m rury PEflex już poszło. Nie mówcie Kaizenowi bo każe zdejmować  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie mówcie Kaizenowi bo każe zdejmować


Jak juz masz na dachu, to przepadło. Możesz tylko minimalizować straty, zamykać oczy na ceny prądu u innych dostawców i promocje, pocieszać się porównując do G11 i poklepywać się po pleckach z innymi co wtopili i hejtować obliczenia i argumenty, co z umiłowaniem robicie.




> Za rok w cenach standardowych wyjdzie mi 2778,61zł/7196kWh=38,61gr/kWh i 231,55zł/mies (w tym 19,25 opłat abonamentowych) średnio.
> 
> Licząc nawet z dopłatami 40K zł za 10kWp, i amortyzację na 25 lat (dając fory - bo przecież w tym czasie i koszty dodatkowe będą na 99,99%, i sprawność spadnie na 100%) wychodzi 133,33 + abonament = 152,58zł/mies. Przy założeniu, że pokryję 100% zapotrzebowania z PV. 79zł/mies oszczędności. Ale jak 40K ulokuję na 4% w banku, to mam po miesiącu 109,98zł odsetek. Czyli pokrywam z tego cały "zysk" na PV i jeszcze mi zostaje.


Z litości pominę faktyczne koszty jakie poniosłem dotąd za ponad 20 MWh.

----------


## mitch

> Jak juz masz na dachu, to przepadło. Możesz tylko minimalizować straty, zamykać oczy na ceny prądu u innych dostawców i promocje, pocieszać się porównując do G11 i poklepywać się po pleckach z innymi co wtopili i hejtować obliczenia i argumenty, co z umiłowaniem robicie.
> 
> Za rok w cenach standardowych wyjdzie mi 2778,61zł/7196kWh=38,61gr/kWh i  231,55zł/mies (w tym 19,25 opłat abonamentowych) średnio.
> 
> Licząc nawet z dopłatami 40K zł za 10kWp, i amortyzację na 25 lat (dając  fory - bo przecież w tym czasie i koszty dodatkowe będą na 99,99%, i  sprawność spadnie na 100%) wychodzi 133,33 + abonament = 152,58zł/mies.  Przy założeniu, że pokryję 100% zapotrzebowania z PV. 79zł/mies  oszczędności. Ale jak 40K ulokuję na 4% w banku, to mam po miesiącu  109,98zł odsetek. Czyli pokrywam z tego cały "zysk" na PV i jeszcze mi  zostaje.


Acha. Policzyłeś instalację 10 kWp (trochę dużo jak na zużycie 7200 kWh, chyba że nie na południe), za kosmiczną cenę ponad 5300 za 1 kWp. Ostra jazda bez trzymanki. Z takim zacięciem do szukania promocji jakie podobno masz (choć wątpię, co udowodniłem na przykładzie rat 0%, z których korzystać nie umiesz), powinieneś z łatwością przy takiej instalacji uzyskać cenę 4200/1 kWp. W takim przypadku instalacja daje co miesiąc 109,93 oszczędności na miesiąc, czyli całe 5 groszy mniej, niż lokata na 4%. Przy czym w swojej manipulacji "zapominasz" o ostatniej decyzji RPP, która to praktycznie przekreśla te 4%, ponadto gdzieś "gubisz" jeszcze inflację. I tak to manipulując liczbami dochodzisz do całkowicie błędnych wniosków. I tak wygląda ta całkowicie obiektywne minimalizowanie strat, wyszukiwanie promocji na prąd i pocieszanie się, że dobrze zrobiłeś nie inwestując w PV. Taaaaa, jaaaasne.  :WTF:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Jak juz masz na dachu, to przepadło. Możesz tylko minimalizować straty, zamykać oczy na ceny prądu u innych dostawców i promocje, pocieszać się porównując do G11 i poklepywać się po pleckach z innymi co wtopili i hejtować obliczenia i argumenty, co z umiłowaniem robicie.


Kurna to może zdjąć, będę minimalizował straty szukał innych tańszych sprzedawców prądu łapał się na jakieś lojalki podpisujesz umowę na 3 lata i masz stałą cenę prądu. Swoją drogą mam G11 bo z prądu korzystam kiedy chcę i jak chce, i nie zmienił bym na jakieś G12W bo to nie moja bajka.

Ale wracając do PV 6 lat temu zapłaciłem 14000 za 3,3kW w tym roku na samych rachunkach jestem do przodu 15000 PLN więc zwróciło się w 6 lat, teraz tylko odcinam kupony od dobrej inwestycji. Tym bardziej nie widzę powodu do zdejmowania czegoś co działa Ci co teraz zakładają dodają 5000 + coś tam z PITu mogą odliczyć tym samym wychodzi że szybciej im się zwróci kasa. A po ilości instalacji widać że Polacy zaczęli myśleć a jeden Kaizen może jeszcze nie wymyślił.

----------


## surgi22

Tak Tak Kaizen lokat  na 4% masz całe zatrzęsienie , a ceny energi w najbliższych 10 latach nie wzosną i wszyscy będziemy Jak Ty płacić 40 gr za KWh.  :sleep:  :sleep:

----------


## JaninaJot

Kaizen, a co Ty w ogóle robisz w tym wątku? Jak Twoje wyliczenia i olany inwestycyjne na lokatach 4% mają się do pytania o to czy lepiej będzie zamontować wiatrak czy instalację PV?

----------


## Stanowska

> Kaizen, a co Ty w ogóle robisz w tym wątku?


Od dłuższego czasu jest na bezrobociu, trolluje i cieszy się, że ludzie poświęcają swój wolny czas na odpisywanie ws. rzeczy, z którymi sam się nie zgadza.
Typowy przykład sfrustrowanego człowieka, któremu to forum dostarcza energii, aby móc jakoś żyć...

----------


## JaninaJot

Ja jeszcze bym rozumiał gdyby człowiek pisał wprost, że mu się nie skalkulowało i dlatego nie zrobił. Ewentualnie, że kasy nie ma albo żona stwierdziła, że na rudej dachówce nie chce żadnych czarnych szyb, bo się nie podoba. Ludzie takie rzeczy rozumieją. Ale po co dawać te wykresy, wyliczenia i wymyślać jakieś cuda? Wszystko, byle tylko utwierdzić się w przekonaniu, że dobrze, że tego nie ma. 
Ostatnio komuś odpisywał, że PV nie ma już w rozporządzeniu do określania Ep. Tłumaczył, że to "logiczne, że PV produkuje prąd a nie jest źródłem ciepła". Nawet linki dorzucił do tekstów. Ja z ciekawości otworzyłem. Przeczytałem to uchylone i to obowiązujące. No i faktycznie nie było już PV. Nawet solarów nie ma. Tylko w tym wszystkim zapomniał wspomnieć, że pierwsza kolumna tej całej tabelki mówi o lokalnym pozyskiwaniu energii, a te solary i PV połączono w "energię słoneczną". 
To się kupy nie trzyma. Koleś liczy wszystko co tylko można, żeby znaleźć oszczędność, a w tej kwestii widzi tylko to, co chce. Pół biedy kiedy tak sam sobie tłumaczy, ale po co pisać ludziom takie bzdury?

----------


## vvvv

> a ceny energi w najbliższych 10 latach nie wzosną i wszyscy będziemy Jak Ty płacić 40 gr za KWh.


Wzrosnąć pewnie wzrosną, ale kto wiem może będzie można wyciągnąć taką średnią lub niewiele większą w ciągu roku,

----------


## surgi22

Po to między innmi założyłem PV aby móc powiedzieć o cenach energi - a mi to lotto  :roll eyes:

----------


## d7d

> Ale wracając do PV 6 lat temu zapłaciłem 14000 za 3,3kW w tym roku na samych rachunkach jestem do przodu 15000 PLN więc zwróciło się w 6 lat, teraz tylko odcinam kupony od dobrej inwestycji.


Jak Tobie to wyszło?
Ile kWh rocznie lub przez 6 lat wyprodukowała ta instalacja 3,3 kWp że zarobiła w tym czasie 15.000 PLN ?
Ile Ciebie kosztuje 1 kWh z ZE ?

----------


## vvvv

> Po to między innmi założyłem PV aby móc powiedzieć o cenach energi - a mi to lotto


A baterię kiedy kupujesz?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Jak Tobie to wyszło?
> Ile kWh rocznie lub przez 6 lat wyprodukowała ta instalacja 3,3 kWp że zarobiła w tym czasie 15.000 PLN ?
> Ile Ciebie kosztuje 1 kWh z ZE ?


Płaciłem rachunki za prąd po 400PLN co 2 m-ce * 6 = 2400 PLN/rok
2400 * 6 = 14,4k PLN
Prąd w Energa kosztuje 0,67PLN/kWh inwerter ma najechane prawie 15MWh (wymiana na nówkę po uszkodzeniu i jako E-total mam 333,3kWh  :smile: 
15000 * 0,67 = 10k PLN

----------


## Stanowska

> A baterię kiedy kupujesz?


Kiedy się skończą w pilocie od nadmiernego oglądania TV za darmo.

----------


## vvvv

> Kiedy się skończą w pilocie od nadmiernego oglądania TV za darmo.


Widać jak TV wpływa na ludzi. Szczególnie jak się za darmo ogląda nie płacą abonamentu. :big tongue:  

O magazyn energii chodziło do domu. Tak tylko wyjaśniam, że coś takiego jest.  :wiggle:

----------


## Kaizen

> Prąd w Energa kosztuje 0,67PLN/kWh inwerter ma najechane prawie 15MWh (wymiana na nówkę po uszkodzeniu i jako E-total mam 333,3kWh 
> 15000 * 0,67 = *10k PLN*


No proszę. Przed chwilą było 15K zł:




> na samych rachunkach jestem do przodu 15000 PLN


Już jest 10k zł.

Ale czy oby na pewno powinno tyle być?




> Możesz tylko minimalizować straty, zamykać oczy na ceny prądu u innych dostawców i promocje,* pocieszać się porównując do G11* i poklepywać się po pleckach z innymi co wtopili i hejtować obliczenia i argumenty, co z umiłowaniem robicie.


W jakiej taryfie Tauron ma 67gr/kWh? Bo to chyba cena z drogiej strefy taryfy z  grupy G12 albo G13?

PV pokrywa 100% Twojego zapotrzebowania? Czy PV "przy okazji" (jak to w Tauronie przez sposób rozliczania) pokrywa Ci znacznie więcej prądu z taniej strefy, chociaż wyprodukowany jest w drogiej strefie? Wtedy należałoby policzyć większość po 0,2927 zł/kWh brutto co by dało przy 10MWh w taniej 2927 zł + 5MWh po 0,6974= 3487zł *łącznie 6414zł wg taryfy G12 na 2020r. - więc za ostatnie 6 lat znacząco taniej, nie chce mi się sprawdzać konkretnych historycznych taryf, ale pewnie ponad 2x zawyżyłeś swoją wycenę*.

----------


## d7d

> Płaciłem rachunki za prąd po 400PLN co 2 m-ce * 6 = 2400 PLN/rok
> 2400 * 6 = 14,4k PLN
> Prąd w Energa kosztuje 0,67PLN/kWh inwerter ma najechane prawie 15MWh (wymiana na nówkę po uszkodzeniu i jako E-total mam 333,3kWh 
> 15000 * 0,67 = 10k PLN


Pisałeś że jesteś do przodu 15.000 PLN a nie 15.000 KWh.
0,67 zł/kWh to jest łącznie z opłatami stałymi niezależnymi od zużycia ee.
Wg mnie zarobiłeś tyle: 14.4k PLN minus opłaty które poniosłeś przez 6 lat posiadania instalacji PV.

----------


## marcinbbb

Kaizen czy Ty rozumiesz że płaciłem rachunki po 400 PLN!!! czy Twój umysł tego nie ogarnia? pomnóż to przez 6 a później znów przez 6 i masz wynik.
Ja rozumiem że ty masz lokaty w bankach na 4% ale nikt z nas takich nie ma, może za truskawki też płacisz 5 PLN ale ja płacę 15 PLN/kg.

Jak bym kalkulował że w G12W/as prąd maiałbym po 30 gr. to ta instalacja zwracała by mi się 20 lat - chłopie myśl głową, Zepnij się i może coś w tej głowie pęknie/odblokuje się.Wiesz że jak chcesz kupić bimber to płacisz max 18 PLN/l za 90% a w sklepie ten sam liter spirytu 95% kosztuje 90 PLN?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Pisałeś że jesteś do przodu 15.000 PLN a nie 15.000 KWh.
> 0,67 zł/kWh to jest łącznie z opłatami stałymi niezależnymi od zużycia ee.
> Wg mnie zarobiłeś tyle: 14.4k PLN minus opłaty które poniosłeś przez 6 lat posiadania instalacji PV.



A FV mam wystawioną na 12,7k PLN bo konstrukcję na dach kupiłem sam. Zwróciło się czy nie bo nie wiem czy mam otwierać szampana?
Opłaty 11-23PLN/2 m-ce.
OK pozostałe 1,5kW kosztowało mnie 500e (inwerter z UK za 60f w cenie)
Kolejna instalacja 1,75kW kosztowała mnie 60f ( panele gratis )
Kolejne 3 panele koszt -1580 PLN ( TAK zapłacił mi żebym je wziął) no ale kupiłem inwerter 400W za 290 PLN.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen czy Ty rozumiesz że płaciłem rachunki po 400 PLN!!!


Chwalisz się, że 15K zyskałeś, potem 10K a faktycznie 5K i to jeszcze względem przepłacania?
Za 2400zł rocznie to w tym roku można mieć:
4900 kWh w G11 
7500 kWh w G12 przy 20% w drogiej strefie
6500 kWh w G12 przy 40% w drogiej strefie

Ceny 2020 brutto razem z abonamentem w Tauron oddział Gliwice. W poprzednich latach więcej kWh
To ile to Twoje PV produkuje, że niby pokrywasz nimi całe rachunki?

Naginaj dalej rzeczywistość.




> Jak bym kalkulował że w G12W/as prąd maiałbym po 30 gr. to *ta instalacja zwracała by mi się 20 la*t


Brawo. Zaczynasz pisać z sensem.
CBDO

----------


## d7d

> Chwalisz się, że 15K zyskałeś, potem 10K a faktycznie 5K i to jeszcze względem przepłacania?
> Za 2400zł rocznie to w tym roku można mieć:
> 4900 kWh w G11 
> 7500 kWh w G12 przy 20% w drogiej strefie
> 6500 kWh w G12 przy 40% w drogiej strefie
> CBDO


2400 zł / 4900 kWh = 0,4898 zł/kWh...
Masz takie ceny ? 
Chyba zapomniałeś dodać VAT.
(CBDO) 
 :smile: 
http://cena-pradu.pl/tabela.html

----------


## bobrow

Ej-dziewczyny...ale o co kamann -bo nie nadążam po 4 drineczkach ...
Kto/komu/za ile/i dlaczego tak ...mało...?

----------


## marcinbbb

Dobranoc  :smile: 
Udzielając odpowiedzi na Twoje pytanie TAK za słabe było.

----------


## surgi22

> A baterię kiedy kupujesz?


Jak będą w niższych cenach i/lub jak ruszą w Polsce dopłaty do nich ( w niektórych krajach UE już są ).

----------


## d7d

Taki aku 10 kWh byłby przydatny. Tylko te ceny rzędu 30-40 kzł.

----------


## Slak

Hm...
Mało używana nietypowa bateria 740 Ah od rozbitego widlaka to dzisiaj ok. 7-7,5 tys.

----------


## d7d

Ile kosztuje w takim przypadku 1kWh lub 10kWh ?

----------


## Slak

Jeśli założymy rozładowanie nie niżej niż 72% (dłuższa żywotność) to 7,5 tyś za 10 kWh.  :smile: 
Jeśli do 60% to 5.278 tys. za 10 kWh.

----------


## Slak

Tak.
To nie jest akumulator. To bateria akumulatorów, np. taka: https://www.ceneo.pl/74578773
24 akumulatory 2V o dużej pojemności jako pakiet 48V.

----------


## Slak

Nie niżej niż 72% pojemności (sorry, nie dodałem...)

----------


## Slak

Są to akumulatory z płytą pancerną więc przy takim użytkowaniu powinny wytrzymać 1000 cykli nawet używane.
Ale oczywiście mocno wyeksploatowane pewnie mniej - wszystko zależy od szukającego.
Jak dobrze się trafi - rocznikowo + np. bateria zapasowa (leżakowała) to strzał w 10.
Np. tu:
https://allegro.pl/oferta/bateria-tr...750-9343220827

----------


## Slak

Tak, masz rację też.  :wink: 

Tylko jak chcesz poeksperymentować to lepiej ograniczyć koszty na start - ja używam podobną i zbieram na lepszą.
Na złomie chcą za nią dać prawie 3 tys. - więc recykling jeszcze obniży moje koszty przy wymianie Pb na LFP czy LTO...
A doświadczenie też ma swoją cenę.

----------


## Slak

A konkretnie? Możesz podać jakieś szczegóły?

----------


## d7d

WB-LYP200AHA LiFeYPO4 (3.2V/200Ah WIDE)  - kosztuje 223,85 EUR czyli ok. 1.000 PLN.
1.000 PLN / (3,2 V x 200 Ah) = 1,56 PLN czyli porządny zestaw 10 kWh kosztuje ok 15.600 PLN.
Całkiem niezła cena.
https://shop.gwl.eu/Winston-40Ah-200...00Ah-WIDE.html

----------


## jasiek71

> Winston cell - 16 sztuk WB-LY200AHA LiFePO4 (3.2V/200Ah Wide) + BMS123.
> 
> https://shop.gwl.eu/Winston-40Ah-200Ah/?cur=0


I do czego to ma służyć...?
Jaka machina będzie zasilana z tego...?

----------


## jasiek71

U mnie w tej chwili jest 18kWh...

Do czwartej szafy jest już cztery pakiety ale czekam na bms-y...

----------


## jasiek71

> 3 Victron-y Multiplus-II 48V/3000 w układzie 3 fazowym.


Fajne zabawki ...
U mnie nie ta liga ...
Docelowo ma być trzy Volt sinus 5000ww , każdy na innej fazie...

----------


## jasiek71

> Czy te Volt-y mogą pracować w układzie 3-fazowym kiedy zabraknie sieci?


Nie, nie można ich zsynchronizować...

----------


## Slak

Ależ skąd!
Znowu Skymax...  :smile: 
Można je łączyć do trzech na jedną fazę w układzie trójfazowym - razem 9 szt. zsynchronizowanych do pracy trójfazowej...

----------


## Slak

Jak już masz inwerter to trzeba trochę pokombinować...

Swoją drogą ta karta jest ciekawa...
https://www.sklep.asat.pl/pl/p/Skyma...rallel-Kit/470

----------


## jasiek71

> Jeśli ta płytka dodana do tych jednofazowych inwerterów ma z nich zrobić 3 fazowy system, to chyba łatwiej jest od razu kupić jeden falownik 3 fazowy.
> Wyjdzie taniej.
> Chyba że ktoś potrzebuje 3 MPPT.


A do czego potrzebny jest układ 3F w chałupie...?
( Pomijam jakiś silnik 3F ...)

----------


## jasiek71

> No to nie pomijaj i wtedy będziesz wiedział.


A jak nie mam żadnego urządzenia na 3F to w czym problem zamontować trzy niezależne przetwornice 1F skoro i tak trzeba rozkładać obciążenia na poszczególnych fazach...?

----------


## vr5

> A jak nie mam żadnego urządzenia na 3F to w czym problem zamontować trzy niezależne przetwornice 1F skoro i tak trzeba rozkładać obciążenia na poszczególnych fazach...?


No tak - np kuchnia indukcyjna i kilka innych domowych urządzeń. 
Nie wykluczone, że PC na 3 fazy też by pracowała, ale w tej sprawie nie jestem do końca pewien. W każdym razie na pewno PC, gdzie dodatkowe fazy są potrzebne tylko do zasilania grzałek wspomagających.

Oderwano mnie i kliknąłem zapisz. Uzupełniam - nie chodzi mi o PC on - off z silnikiem w sprężarce 3-fazowym, ale o inwerterową, gdzie prąd zmienny zamieniany na potrzeby sprężarki  na stały, a potem ponownie na zmienny o zmiennej częstotliwości

----------


## jasiek71

> A jak nie ma zasilania 3 fazowego w domu?
> Naprawdę chcesz się bawić w 100 pytań?
> Urządzenia większej mocy są często 3 fazowe. Np PC.
> Również silnik pompy głębinowej dłużej bezawaryjnie pracuje jak jest 3F.


Tak chcę się bawić w 100 pytań...
Próbuję dociec jaki jest sens wpakowania dodatkowych kilkunastu klocków aby mieć układ 3F...?

Zasilanie bateryjne to nie jest to samo co sieć energetyczna i każde nawet drobne przeciążenie poza limit powoduje wyłączenie falownika...
W normalnym eksploatowaniu domu 3 kW na jednej fazie do dyspozycji to tyle co nic i trzeba trochę się pilnować żeby co chwilę nie restartować układu...
W przypadku jednego falownika 3F każde przeciążenie na jednej fazie powoduje wyłączenie wszystkiego a w przypadku trzech niezależnych urządzeń to wyłączy się tylko to przeciążone...

3kW na jednej fazie w kuchni to trzeba dobrze kombinować aby obiad nie wyszedł na kolację...
Wszystko jest fajnie dopóki zasilamy jakieś mało prądożerne urządzenia, w chałupie że wszystkim jest pod górkę...

----------


## jasiek71

> Ludzie żyją off-grid na inwerterach.
> Trzeba tylko zainstalować odpowiedni sprzęt.
> System 3 fazowy jest lepszy dla większych mocy.
> 3 fazowa PC biorąca z sieci 3kW nawet nie spoci 3 fazowego systemu zbudowanego z 3 3kW inwerterów.
> Taka sama 1-fazowa może mieć problem.
> Odpowiedni 48V. akumulator odda w piku 200A i będzie to dla niego normalny prąd.
> Mam zasilanie z ZE z mocą zamówioną 10kW i nigdy nie miałem problemów z brakiem energii.
> To co buduję to nie będzie system off-grid ale spokojnie popracuje jak przez 10 godzin nie będzie prądu i słońca, ale pewnie dłużej jak zrezygnuję z ciepłej wody.


Ja wiem że ludzie żyją...
Problem jest z normalnym funkcjonowaniem domu bez analizowania co kiedy jest włączone i na jakim jest etapie np pralka  czy zmywarka...
Czy da się włączyć czajnik bezprzewodowy czy trzeba czekać aż np PC nagrzeje wodę...
To samo piekarnik, kuchenka mikrofalowa , kuchnia indukcyjna itd...
To że 3f falownik ma 10kW mocy ciągłej nie znaczy że na jednej fazie da się zrobić np 5-6 kW obciążenia ...
W off gird trzeba dokładnie podzielić obciążenia tak aby nie było możliwości przeciążenia ...
Trzeba też uwzględnić że moc falownika w pewnym stopniu zależy od aktualnego napięcia akumulatora...
Im niższe napięcie tym niższa moc max falownika...
Sieć energetyczna to co innego...

----------


## jasiek71

> W jaki sposób chcesz pociągnąć 6kW obciążenia na jednej fazie kiedy masz 20A bezpiecznik w złączu?
> Jak pisałem mam 10kW mocy zamówionej i 20A bezpiecznik w złączu.
> Jeszcze się ie zdarzyło żeby ten bezpiecznik wywalił.


Bo to jest sieć energetyczna i pewne przeciążenie nie robi na niej wrażenia...
Z falownikiem jest inaczej...
Masz moc ciągłą i moc chwilową ...
Nie da się obciążyć nawet w piku powyżej chwilowej i nie da się obciążyć na dłużej niż kilkanaście / kilkadziesiąt sekund powyżej mocy ciągłej ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Jak jeden inwerter 3k (5k peak) na fazę będzie za mało to dołożę drugi równolegle.


Wszystko się zgadza tylko że robi się z tego niezła sumka do wyłożenia...
Chyba prościej jest nauczyć rodzinkę do funkcjonowania z ograniczonym przydziałem mocy...

----------


## Slak

Hm, przeciążenia mówicie...
Niestety bardzo mi przykro ale znowu Skymax 3 kW...
Jak słaba jakość to link:
https://zapodaj.net/64590b98c4f7c.png.html

----------


## jasiek71

Proponuję zakupić i pokazać jak to falownik w układzie bateryjnym pracuje z mocą ponad swoje parametry nominalne...
Jak masz 3000w mocy ciągłej to nie podłączysz  do tego 4000w obciążenia bo ci się wyłączy urządzenie...
( Jak masz w piku 5000w to możesz tyle szarpnąć przez kilkanaście sekund przy naładowanej baterii  ...)
Na sieci energetycznej pewnie da się utrzymać w okolicy tych 5000w ( będzie alarm przeciążenia...) ale na samych  akumulatorach to nie zadziała...

----------


## Slak

Oczywiście, że moc trzeba skądś brać... z aku Skymax pobierze max. 82A...
Chciałem tylko pokazać, że przez ponad 10 minut potrafi być przeciążony i nie odłączyć zasilania.
Czyli potrafi wykorzystać jednocześnie aku i zasilanie z sieci.

----------


## jasiek71

> Oczywiście, że moc trzeba skądś brać... z aku Skymax pobierze max. 82A...
> Chciałem tylko pokazać, że przez ponad 10 minut potrafi być przeciążony i nie odłączyć zasilania.
> Czyli potrafi wykorzystać jednocześnie aku i zasilanie z sieci.


Co innego booster a co innego zasilanie bateryjne...
Przy rozładowanej baterii też nie utrzymasz takiego stanu...

Oczywiście czym wyższa półka sprzętu to większe są możliwości ale też pewnych rzeczy się nie przeskoczy nawet jak cena samego sprzętu jest z kosmosu...

----------


## jasiek71

> Oczywiście że gdy nie ma zasilania i jedziemy na baterii, zasilane są tylko niezbędne obwody i urządzenia.
> Dobry inwerter ma 2 wyjścia AC.
> Jedno i drugie jest zasilane tylko gdy jest sieć.
> Jak sieci brak zasilane jest tylko jedno do którego są podłączone te niezbędne urządzenia.
> Jeśli tak masz zorganizowane zasilanie domu, domowników niczego nie trzeba uczyć.


Zdecyduj się...
Albo OFF GRID albo zasilanie awaryjne w przypadku zaniku zasilania sieciowego...
Albo wydzielone obwody , albo pełne zasilanie wszystkiego...

Po co mi jakieś dwa wyjścia na falowniku skoro mam sieć energetyczną a w przypadku braku zasilania i tak nie mogę w pełni korzystać ze wszystkiego...?
Tak to ja mam teraz...
Z sieci energetycznej zasilamy indukcję, piekarnik, i większą część ogrzewania a z układu bateryjnego cała reszta domu...
Podstawowa część domu jest zawsze zasilana z fotowoltaiki i tylko w przypadku rozładowania baterii jest zasilana z sieci...
W przypadku braku zasilania sieciowego ( np dzisiaj w trakcie burzy...) nie działa tylko indukcja i piekarnik, cała reszta ma zasilanie...

----------


## jasiek71

> Kiedy ja napisałem że chcę być off-grid?
> Ja chcę zwiększyć maksymalnie autokonsumpcję.
> Do 100% w miesiącach od maja do listopada.
> Chcę też nie mieć problemu kiedy mi sieć wysiądzie, bo często się to u mnie zdarza.
> To Ty napisałeś coś o uczeniu rodzinki, dlatego napisałem że nie trzeba nikogo uczyć jak się obwody dobrze zaprojektuje.
> 
> Przestań patrzyć na innych tylko przez swoje okulary.
> Napij się wody bo nie da się z Tobą dyskutować.


Jak zwykle...
A kto pisze o konieczności układu 3F i jeszcze ewentualnym dublowaniu inwerterów aby mocy nie zabrakło...?
To wszystko potrzebne do autokonsumpcji i ewentualnego zasilania awaryjnego wybranych obwodów...?
Koszt tego to już pomijam bo będzie wręcz absurdalny...
Sam sobie wylej wiadro zimnej wody na głowę ...

----------


## vr5

> Ale to nie wyklucza zasilania 3 fazowego tej PC jeśli jest w niej sprężarka z silnikiem 3F.
> Stosuje się wtedy inwerter 3F-3F.
> Zresztą dla mocy powyżej 2kW chyba są tylko takie.


Tu chodzi o napięcie 400 V zmienne z 2 faz, a nie z 3 faz. Ono jest zamieniane na stałe, które z kolei zamieniane jest w inwerterze na zmienne 3-fazowe na potrzeby sprężarki.
Podobnie jest w PC zasilanej z jednej fazy (230 V). W takiej PC też jest silnik sprężarki 3-fazowy - np w moim Daikin`e 230 V. U sąsiada w Daikin`ie 3-fazowym jest jak napisałem.
W klimie 230 V  na R407c, którą kiedyś kupiłem jest sprężarka w której jest kondensator rozruchowy, jak w zwykłej lodówce. Ta klima leży w garażu i nie doczekała  przeróbki na PC.

----------


## vr5

> Ten Twój Daikin jakiej jest mocy?
> Jak pisałem nie widziałem inwerterów  1F-3F o mocy wyższej niż 2kW.
> Stosuje się wtedy zasilanie z 3F.
> Ten Daikin sąsiada jest zasilany z 2F czy z 3F, bo piszesz tak i tak.


Wybacz, jeśli napisałem coś, co może nie jest jednoznacznie przejrzyste.

Mój Daikin od 2 dni ma moc 6 kW (jednostka zewnętrzna), a był 8,5 kW. Jednostkę wymieniłem, gdyż 6 kW wystarczy, a sprawność ma A++. Poprzednia była z 2008 roku. Zasilany jest 1 faza - 230 V. 
Sąsiada jest 3 fazowy o mocy 11,5 kW.
Wygląda to tak, że obie jednostki mają silniki sprężarek 3-fazowe. Te 3 fazy uzyskują w ten sposób, że u mnie 230 V zmienny jest  na stały, a następnie na zmienny 3 fazowy o zmiennej częstotliwości co powoduje, że silnik sprężarki może mieś różne obroty, zależne od potrzeb PC. Stąd PC (lub klima) może pracować w dużym zakresie mocy.

Co do sprężarki w PC o mocy 11,5 kW prąd z 2 faz zamieniany jest na stały dalej tak samo jak w mojej na 3 fazowy. Żeby było jaśniej - są też Daikin`y 1 fazowe o mocy 11,5 kW. Jest większe obciążenie na fazę (jedną fazę), a nie 3.

Poprzednio napisałem:
_Nie wykluczone, że PC na 3 fazy też by pracowała, ale w tej sprawie nie jestem do końca pewien. W każdym razie na pewno PC, gdzie dodatkowe fazy są potrzebne tylko do zasilania grzałek wspomagających.
_
Otóż jesteśmy przy temacie z *fotowoltaiki*, gdzie Jasiek *omawia pracę 3 inwerterów 1 fazowych off-grid.*

Nie wiem, czy w tym przypadku danie napięcia zmiennego 400 V z 2 inwerterów by to "pociągło".  Na pewno do zasilania grzałek wspomagających mogło by być, gdyż nie ma znaczenia, że między fazami nie mamy przesunięcia (sinusoida) o 120 stopni.

----------


## vr5

*@stos*

Ta dyskusja trochę odbiegła od tematu fotowoltaiki i nie chcę jej dalej ciągnąć by nie zaśmiecać wątku. Jedyne co wspólne z PC to to że są to układy inwerterowe. 
W obu przypadkach pojawia się prąd stały, który przetwarzany jest na zmienny sinusoidalny.

Na priv wysyłam Ci linka do Daikin`a z moją nową jednostką zewnętrzną. Jeśli Cię interesuje, to możesz dalej rozgryzać temat. 
Pozdrawiam!

p.s.

Nie wysłałem, bo zablokowane masz przyjmowanie wiadomości (ERLQ006CAV3)

https://www.daikin.pl/pl_pl/products...CV3.table.html

----------


## vr5

*@stos*

Też tak uważam. 16 kW jedna faza, to raczej nieporozumienie...

----------

